# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته پزشکی

## AceTaminoPhen

*"به نام خداوند جان و خرد ، کزین برتر اندیشه برنگذرد"

*
*سلام
(توضیحات کوتاه اما کامل درمورد رشته ی پزشکی برای داوطلبان)
*
توی این چند سال موج خیلی عظیمی از داوطلب ها به سمت رشته ی پزشکی سرازیر شدن ، خیلی از این ها حتی نمیدونن پزشکی و پزشک بودن چی هست و یعنی چه ، به عشق روپوش سفید ، به عشق شنیدن صدای خانم/ آقا دکتر ، به عشق خیلی از عنوان ها و خواسته های مادی ، با هر سختی ای که شده وارد پزشکی میشن ، خیلیا هم نمیتوانن از پس کنکور بر بیان ... شاید به نظر شما هرکسی وارد پزشکی شد ، دیگه تمومه ، اما باورتون نمیشه که خیلی ها حتی سال 4 پزشکی هستند و قصد انصراف از این رشته رو دارن ...
*قصد این پست ، معرفی رشته ی پزشکی هست ، نه ناامید کردنن شخصی یا ترسوندن شما ، اما خب باید حقیقت ها رو گفت تا یکم علاوه بر آرزوها و رویاها ، با واقعیت پزشکی هم آشنا بشید* 
خب ...
در حال حاضر، نظام آموزش *پزشکی عمومی‌*، شامل *4* دوره *علوم پایه،  فیزیوپاتولوژی، کارآموزی بالینی و کارورزی بالینی* است .دوره علوم پایه دوره  علوم پایه پزشکی 5 ترم تحصیلی است که با اتمام آن،‌ دانشجویان مجاز به  ورود به دوره بعدی(فیزیوپاتولوژی) هستند و پیش از ورود به دوره بعدی،‌  امتحان جامع علوم پایه پزشکی از تمام دانشجویان به طور سراسری و همزمان،  توسط وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی در تمام دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی به  عمل می‌آید !
*علوم پایه
*خب پس شما *بعداز 5 ترم* در رشته ی پزشکی ، باید امتحان بدید ، این رو هم بگم ،* 3 بار بیشتر مجاز نیستید* امتحان بدید اگر توی این سه بار ، نمره قبولی رو کسب نکنید ، از ادامه ی تحصیل در این رشته *محروم میشید* و باید تغییر رشته بدید :Yahoo (1): 
(دروس علوم پایه: بیوشیمی، بافت‌شناسی،، تشریح (نظری- عملی)، تشریح (آناتومی) (نظری ـ عملی)،  فیزیولوژی(نظری ـ عملی)، ایمونولوژی(نظری)،اپیدمیولو  ژی، روانشناسی،  جنین‌شناسی، تغذیه، ژنتیک، زبان تخصصی، آسیب‌شناسی عمومی، انگل‌شناسی،  میکروب‌شناسی و ...)
ضمنا آزمون علوم پایه *هر سال 2 بار برگزار میشه* در ماه های اسفند و شهریور و *نمره منفی نداره* و باید با معدل کل *بالای 12* تمومش کنید ( یعنی هر درس نمره 10 و معدل کل بالای 12 )
اینم لینک منابع و اسم دروسی که برای آزمون علوم پایه پزشکی میاد :
مرکز سنجش آموزش پزشکی *= پایین سایت ، قسمت منابع علوم پایه*

*فیزیوپاتولوژی*

این دوره شامل 31 و گاهی 33 واحد درسی است که* دو ترم تحصیلی* طول خواهد کشید. در پایان  این دوره معدل دانشجو از دروس فیزیوپاتولوژی، باید *دست‌کم 12 باشد*، در غیر  این صورت دانشجو باید درس‌هایی را که در آنها نمره کمتر از 12 آورده است،‌ * مجدداً بخواند*. حداکثر مدت مجاز،‌در مراحل اول و دوم (علوم پایه و  فیزیوپاتولوژی) 5 سال است.
*حداقل نمره قبولی واس یه سری درسا 10 هست ، ولی واس یه سری درسا 12 هست* 
(دروس: آسیب‌شناسی اختصاصی، فارماکولوژی، سیمیولوژی و غیره)
خب زیاد درمورد این دوره حرف نمیزنیم ، بریم سراغ
*کارآموزی بالینی*
در دوره کارآموزی، دانشجویان باید روش برخورد با بیمار، تهیه شرح حال بیمار  و نحوه تشخیص و درمان را فرا بگیرند تا در دوره‌ بعدی - کارورزی- که خود  تصمیم گیرنده خواهند بود، بتوانند به کمک بیماران بشتابند و تصمیمات لازم  را اتّخاذ نمایند. در دوره کارآموزی نمره قبولی در دروس عملی و نظری 12 است  و معدّل کلّ دوره کارآموزی باید بالای 14 باشد و چنانچه کمتر از 14 باشد،  باید واحدهای با نمره کمتر از 14 تکرار شود تا معدل کل به 14 برسد. در  پایان این دوره، دانشجویان قبل از ورود به دوره کارورزی در امتحانی به نام*  امتحان جامع کارورزی* شرکت می‌نمایند و پس از قبولی به دوره کارورزی وارد  می‌شوند. چنانچه دانشجویی در امتحان مربوط قبول نگردد، *حداکثر 4 مرتبه*  می‌تواند در این امتحان شرکت نماید.
خب پس* معدل زیر 14 نباید بیاد* ، و بعد از اتمام هم دوباره یه آزمون دیگه وجود داره که مثل علوم پایه هست و *نمره منفی نداره* ولی خب خیلی سخت تراز علوم پایه هست ، اگر بعد از 4 بار هم قبول نشیدید *باید تغییر رشته بدید*  :Yahoo (1): 
به این دوره *استاژری* هم میگن یا *اکسترنی یا استاجری* ، گاهی وقتا هم باید شیفت داد *(پول نمیدن)* ، *تابستون هم تعطیلی نداره* ، حداقل باید نصف سوالات آزمون پیش کارورزی رو جواب بدید برای قبول شدن
(دروس: بیماری‌های اعصاب، بیماری‌های عفونی، کارآموزی داخلی، بیماری‌های جراحی،  بیماری‌های ارتوپدی، بیماری‌های عفونی، کارآموزی جراحی، تاریخ و اخلاق  پزشکی، بیماری‌های کودکان، پزشکی قانونی و مسمومیت‌ها، فارماکولوژی  بالینی،‌ کارآموزی چشم،‌ کارآموزی پوست، کارآموزی بهداشت، کارآموزی بخش  کودکان،‌ بهداشت، کارآموزی گوش و حلق و بینی، کارآموزی ارتوپدی. بیماری‌های  زنان و زایمان، کارآموزی رادیولوژی، بیماری‌های روانی، کارآموزی روانپزشکی)
*کارورزی بالینی*
این دوره *آخرین مرحله آموزش پزشکی* است و آن را *دوره انترنی* نیز می‌گویند.  این دوره 64 واحد درسی است و 18 ماه به طول می‌انجامد. در دوره  کارورزی،‌دانشجویان مسؤلیت معاینه‌ی بیماران و تشخیص و اقدامات درمانی را  در بیمارستان بر عهده خواهند داشت و آموخته‌های خود را در دوره‌های قبل به  طور عملی انجام خواهند داد تا آماده پذیرش شغل پزشکی در جامعه شوند و  بتوانند به طور مستقل به درمان بیماران بپردازند. در پایان این دوره و قبل  از فراغت از تحصیل، کارورزان باید درس *پایان‌نامه* را که 6 واحد درسی است،  آغاز کنند
خب اینطوری بگم که ، توی این دوره شما یه* پزشک هستید* که ازتون 18 ماه کار میکشن تا کارکشته بشید و تجربه کسب کنید ولی بهتون *پول نمیدن* (یک مبلغ ناچیز هست بین 400 تا 600 هزارتومان ماهیانه) ، مهر انترنی هم دارید ، خلاصه دکتر هستید ولی زیردست پزشک ها و رزیدنت ها (دانشجوهای تخصص) ، ینی میتوانن تنبیه بکنن ، بهتون شیفت اضافه بدن ، خلاصه درد و دلیاشون سرتون خالی کنن و شما هم باید بگید چشم  :Yahoo (1): 

خب بعداز این همه درد سر و بدبختی که من کامل هم تازه نگفتم شما شدید یک پزشک عمومی ساده !!! *( بعد از 14 ترم ، در صورت پیوسته ادامه دادن)*
*بعدش 2 سال طرح اجباری* وجود داره ، اگر سربازی نداشته باشید یا معاف باشید (برای آقایون) که بهتون حقوق میدن ، حقوقش هم بستگی به منطقه ای داره که میفتید ، هرچه محرومتر ، بیشتر (ولی کلا بیشتراز 16 میلیون نیست ، معمولا حقوقا بین 5 تا 10 میلیونه ) و اگر هم سربازی داشته باشید که حقوق سرباز رو بهتون میدن و جای سربازی حساب میشه
ضمنا *دوره پزشکی عمومی ، درآمدی نداره حین دانشجوای* ، فقط *به دانشجوهای انترنی* ، ماهیانه بین 400 هزارتومان تا 600 هزارتومان  ، بستگی به نوع دانشگاه میدن ، همین خیلیا شایعه میکنن دانشجوی پزشکی در حین تحصیل درآمد میلیونی داره ، اینا فقط شایعه هست
*درآمد یک پزشک عمومی هم در ایران بیش از 10 میلیون تومان نیست در بیمارستان ها و درمانگاه ها ، حق احادث مطب هم ندارد* 
*پزشک  خانواده هم دوره و آزمون داره و با همین مدرک معمولی نمیشه پزشک خانواده شد .*
لعد از اتمام 2 سال طرح اجباری ، فرد میتوانه اگر کار گیرش اومد شاغل بشه ، یا میتوانه در آزمون تخصص شرکت کنه که بسیار آزمون *سختی هست و قبولیش خیلی پایین هست*.
*نکته: یک چیزی به اسم استریت در پزشکی وجود داره که شخص میتوانه بدون گذراندن طرح عمومی ، یک بار در آزمون تخصص شرکت کنه ، ولی به جاش مجبوره دالخ طرح تخصص ، طرح بیشتری رو بگذرونه ، این هم شامل دانشجویانی که سهمیه ببنیادنخبگان دارن یا کسانی ک نفرات برتر ازمون علوم پایه و یا پیش کارورزی هستن یا کسانی که در طول تحصیل معدلشون همیشه بالا بوده تعلق میگیره*

*اینم خلاصه اما کامل در مورد پزشکی ، پزشکی شوخی نیست عزیزان من ،پزشکی با جان انسان به صورت مستقیم سروکار داره ، پس لطفا علاوه بر رویاتون یه برسی هم روی اخلاق و صبوری و رفتارها و توانایی های مورد نیاز این رشته فکرکنید* 

*سوالی بود بنویسید اگر من در توانم باشه یا دانشجوهای پزشکی محترم سایت جواب میدیم و اگر جایی رو اشتباه نوشتم و یا کم نوشتم بهم بگید*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

خودتون چه رشته ای میخونید؟!

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> خودتون چه رشته ای میخونید؟!


من مهندسی معماری خوندم ، قصد خواندن پزشکی رو دارم اگر عمری باشه و اتفاق خاصی نیفته و تعداد دست انداز ها و ریزش کوه و عبورحیوانات وحشیو خلاصه حوادث مختلف بذارن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sina97

*شما خودت پزشکی؟*

----------


## AminSD

شما پزشكي نخوندى تا حالا اين همه اطلاعات از كجا اوردى؟ از تو نت درآوردى؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> *شما خودت پزشکی؟*


من مهندسی معماری خوندم ، قصد خواندن پزشکی رو دارم اگر عمری باشه و اتفاق  خاصی نیفته و تعداد دست انداز ها و ریزش کوه و عبورحیوانات وحشیو خلاصه  حوادث مختلف بذارن  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> شما پزشكي نخوندى تا حالا اين همه اطلاعات از كجا اوردى؟ از تو نت درآوردى؟


خب وقتی عاشق یه چیزی باشی ، تمام تلاشت رو میکنی ازش چیزای زیادی یاد بگیری و بدونی  :Yahoo (1): 
از هرجایی تونستم و بتوانم ، اینترنت و سایت های تخصصی و عمومی مختلف ، پرس و جو ، سوال از بعضی کارکنای بیمارستان ، بحث با دانشجوهای پزشکی ، صحبت با پزشکایی که میشناسم ... خلاصه هر تیکه رو از یه طریق  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Saeed744

> من مهندسی معماری خوندم ، قصد خواندن پزشکی رو دارم اگر عمری باشه و اتفاق خاصی نیفته و تعداد دست انداز ها و ریزش کوه و عبورحیوانات وحشیو خلاصه حوادث مختلف بذارن


معلومه مهندسای معماری بدجور بیکارن

----------


## hyun jung

سلام
تا جایی که من میدونم تو شیوه نوین،  علوم پایه 4 ترمه تمومه ( البته اگر درس افتاده نداشته باشی یا اگر داشتی تو ترم تابستونی یا با معدل الفی پاسش کرده باشی )

----------


## Saeed744

> *"به نام خداوند جان و خرد ، کزین برتر اندیشه برنگذرد"
> 
> *
> *سلام
> (توضیحات کوتاه اما کامل درمورد رشته ی پزشکی برای داوطلبان)
> *
> توی این چند سال موج خیلی عظیمی از داوطلب ها به سمت رشته ی پزشکی سرازیر شدن ، خیلی از این ها حتی نمیدونن پزشکی و پزشک بودن چی هست و یعنی چه ، به عشق روپوش سفید ، به عشق شنیدن صدای خانم/ آقا دکتر ، به عشق خیلی از عنوان ها و خواسته های مادی ، با هر سختی ای که شده وارد پزشکی میشن ، خیلیا هم نمیتوانن از پس کنکور بر بیان ... شاید به نظر شما هرکسی وارد پزشکی شد ، دیگه تمومه ، اما باورتون نمیشه که خیلی ها حتی سال 4 پزشکی هستند و قصد انصراف از این رشته رو دارن ...
> *قصد این پست ، معرفی رشته ی پزشکی هست ، نه ناامید کردنن شخصی یا ترسوندن شما ، اما خب باید حقیقت ها رو گفت تا یکم علاوه بر آرزوها و رویاها ، با واقعیت پزشکی هم آشنا بشید* 
> خب ...
> ...


چندماه پیش رفتم دانشکده پزشکی درباره رشتتون ازشون پرسیدم بعد گفتم که ایا این رشته بخاطر مثلا خدمت به مردم ولذت کمک به خلق وازاین جورحرفا انتخاب کردید داشتن تا پنج دقیقه بهم میخندیدن اونجا فهمیدم که اینا جز چرت وپرت چیزی نیست هممون دنبال پول وپرستیز این شغلیم
بدترین قشرهم این پزشکان از وزیرش بگیر تا پایین

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سلام
> تا جایی که من میدونم تو شیوه نوین،  علوم پایه 4 ترمه تمومه ( البته اگر درس افتاده نداشته باشی یا اگر داشتی تو ترم تابستونی یا با معدل الفی پاسش کرده باشی )


برای دانشگاه هایی که به شیوه نوین جلو میرن ، علوم پایه رو میشه 4 ترمه تموم کرد ، من به صورت عادی رو گفتم

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> چندماه پیش رفتم دانشکده پزشکی درباره رشتتون ازشون پرسیدم بعد گفتم که ایا این رشته بخاطر مثلا خدمت به مردم ولذت کمک به خلق وازاین جورحرفا انتخاب کردید داشتن تا پنج دقیقه بهم میخندیدن اونجا فهمیدم که اینا جز چرت وپرت چیزی نیست هممون دنبال پول وپرستیز این شغلیم
> بدترین قشرهم این پزشکان از وزیرش بگیر تا پایین


بله دیگه ، مگه همه واس رضای خدا شدن روحانی؟ یا ماهی گیرا واس رفع گرسنگی مردم ماهی میگیرن؟ یا مهندسا واس بی خانه نبودن مردم خونه میسازن؟یا مشاورای کنکور واقعا دلشون واس داوطلبا میسوزه؟ یا انتشارات کتاب واس سطح علمی جامعه کتاب چاپ میکنن؟!!!!!!!!!!
 :Yahoo (1):  بالاخره یکی میشه پروفسور خدادوست ، یکی هم میشه اون دکتره که واس پنج هزارتومن بخیه رو از بدن مریض کشید بیرون !!! یکی هم وسط راه میبینه گروه خونیش به رشته ای که انتخاب کرده نمیخوره تغییر رشته میده ، یکی هم بخاطر ضعیف بودن سطح علمیش توی چنین رشته ای ک علمت هست ک تورو میبره جلو ، هیچ مریضی نمیره پیشش واس ویزیت ، اگر قرار بود هر کس دقیقا کارخودش رو به نحو احسن انجام بده که این همه مشکلات توی رشته های مختلف وجود نداشت  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AminSD

> سلام
> تا جایی که من میدونم تو شیوه نوین،  علوم پایه 4 ترمه تمومه ( البته اگر درس افتاده نداشته باشی یا اگر داشتی تو ترم تابستونی یا با معدل الفی پاسش کرده باشی )


ينى با شيوه نوين يه ترم زودتر تموم ميشه درس؟؟؟ كجاها شيوه نوين داره؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> من مهندسی معماری خوندم ، قصد خواندن پزشکی رو دارم اگر عمری باشه و اتفاق خاصی نیفته و تعداد دست انداز ها و ریزش کوه و عبورحیوانات وحشیو خلاصه حوادث مختلف بذارن


طبق حرفای خودتون پزشکی رشته سختیه و شوخی نیست! ان شاالله که انتخابتون درست باشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DrEaM 050 fAbLe

> بله دیگه ، مگه همه واس رضای خدا شدن روحانی؟ یا ماهی گیرا واس رفع گرسنگی مردم ماهی میگیرن؟ یا مهندسا واس بی خانه نبودن مردم خونه میسازن؟یا مشاورای کنکور واقعا دلشون واس داوطلبا میسوزه؟ یا انتشارات کتاب واس سطح علمی جامعه کتاب چاپ میکنن؟!!!!!!!!!!
>  بالاخره یکی میشه پروفسور خدادوست ، یکی هم میشه اون دکتره که واس پنج هزارتومن بخیه رو از بدن مریض کشید بیرون !!! یکی هم وسط راه میبینه گروه خونیش به رشته ای که انتخاب کرده نمیخوره تغییر رشته میده ، یکی هم بخاطر ضعیف بودن سطح علمیش توی چنین رشته ای ک علمت هست ک تورو میبره جلو ، هیچ مریضی نمیره پیشش واس ویزیت ، اگر قرار بود هر کس دقیقا کارخودش رو به نحو احسن انجام بده که این همه مشکلات توی رشته های مختلف وجود نداشت


خوشمان آمد بلتی :Y (551):

----------


## hyun jung

> ينى با شيوه نوين يه ترم زودتر تموم ميشه درس؟؟؟ كجاها شيوه نوين داره؟


بله. دقیق نمیدونم کدوم دانشگاه ها اجرا میکنن این برنامه رو

----------


## saeid_NRT

بابا این چرندیات چیه نوشتین؟! این پست ماهیتی جز ترسوندن علاقه مندان به این رشته و خریداری جز کسایی که تو کف پزشکی هستن نداره!
این حرفا باعث شده چند نفر که ازم مشاوره خواسته بودن با رتبه های عالی یه رشته دیگه ای رو انتخاب کنن! 
پزشکی رشته سختیه، درست. درد سر و مسئولیت بالایی داره اینم درست، ولی تنها موتور محرکتون همین علاقه خواهد بود. اگه واردش بشید بعد از علوم پایه رفته رفته علاقه مند میشید بهش. این علاقه اگاهانه با اون علاقه قبل کنکورتون فرق داره. علاقه ایه که باعث میشه شب بیدار بمونید درس بخونید یا کشیک بیمارستان باشید. از ته دل کارتونو دوست داشته باشید و به رضایت درونی برسید هر چند که گاها به خاطربعضی فشار ها از پزشکی بد بگید.

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeid_NRT


بابا این چرندیات چیه نوشتین؟! این پست ماهیتی جز ترسوندن علاقه مندان به این رشته و خریداری جز کسایی که تو کف پزشکی هستن نداره!
این حرفا باعث شده چند نفر که ازم مشاوره خواسته بودن با رتبه های عالی یه رشته دیگه ای رو انتخاب کنن! 
پزشکی رشته سختیه، درست. درد سر و مسئولیت بالایی داره اینم درست، ولی تنها موتور محرکتون همین علاقه خواهد بود. اگه واردش بشید بعد از علوم پایه رفته رفته علاقه مند میشید بهش. این علاقه اگاهانه با اون علاقه قبل کنکورتون فرق داره. علاقه ایه که باعث میشه شب بیدار بمونید درس بخونید یا کشیک بیمارستان باشید. از ته دل کارتونو دوست داشته باشید و به رضایت درونی برسید هر چند که گاها به خاطربعضی فشار ها از پزشکی بد بگید.


شما چون چاره ای نداری اينو داری می گی منم جای شماا بودم اينو می گفتم رشته پزشکی و دندون بدترین رشته ها هستن فقط دارو رشته خوبی هست تمام*

----------


## saeid_NRT

> *
> 
> شما چون چاره ای نداری اينو داری می گی منم جای شماا بودم اينو می گفتم رشته پزشکی و دندون بدترین رشته ها هستن فقط دارو رشته خوبی هست تمام*


از چه بابت چاره ای ندارم؟! 
مگه اصلا من حرفی از دارو و دندون زدم؟! 
معیار بدی و خوبیت چیه؟! 
مگه من حرفی جز علاقه زدم؟

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeid_NRT


از چه بابت چاره ای ندارم؟! 
مگه اصلا من حرفی از دارو و دندون زدم؟! 
معیار بدی و خوبیت چیه؟! 
مگه من حرفی جز علاقه زدم؟


شما خودت داری پزشکی می خونی خب معلومه ميای میگی دیدگاه همه نسبت به پزشکی يه جوري هست وگرنه خودت و همه می دونيم بدترین رشته پزشکی و دندون هست فقط دارو بهترین رشته بین رشته های پزشکی هست از همه لحاظ شما وقتی پزشک شدی عملا یک شب راحت سرت رو روی بالشت نمی تونی بذاری این تازه تنها دلیلش هست که خود این دلیل یک تنه نشون ميده چقدر این رشته بد هست حالا دلایل دیگش بماند*

----------


## saeid_NRT

> *
> 
> شما خودت داری پزشکی می خونی خب معلومه ميای میگی دیدگاه همه نسبت به پزشکی يه جوري هست وگرنه خودت و همه می دونيم بدترین رشته پزشکی و دندون هست فقط دارو بهترین رشته بین رشته های پزشکی هست از همه لحاظ شما وقتی پزشک شدی عملا یک شب راحت سرت رو روی بالشت نمی تونی بذاری این تازه تنها دلیلش هست که خود این دلیل یک تنه نشون ميده چقدر این رشته بد هست حالا دلایل دیگش بماند*


من نه کورکورانه یه رشته ای رو بالا میبرم و نه کورکورانه یه رشته ای رو تخریب میکنم.
من هنوز نفهمیدم معیار واسه خوب و بد چیه؟! 
اگه خوب بخونی پستمو نوشتم که سختی های زیادی داره و گفتم که تنها فاکتور علاقه هست که نمیذاره کم بیاری. پس علاقه مندها رو نترسونید بذارید کسی که استعداد و علاقه داره بیاد پزشکی تا بشه سطح سیستم سلامت کشورمون رو ( هر چند با وجود مدیران بی لیاقت) بالا برد یا حداقل امیدی برای بالا بردنش باشه.
اون هاییم که خیال میکنن پزشکا خیلی پولدارن بدجور زدن به کاهدون! فقط درصد اندکی اون درامد های کلان رو دارن. اگه درامد بالا میخواید خیلی ساده س! دلالی! که البته همین دلالشم نمیتونه شب سرشو راحت بذاره رو بالشت.
و این داروسازی که شما میگی هم کم استرس نداره چه به صورت بالینی کار کنه و چه داروخونه احداث کنه. ولی کمتره.
متاسفانه صدا و سیمای ما و برخی خبرنگاران خودفروخته و نان به نرخ روز خور به خاطر بعضی مقاصد سیاسی پیچیده یا پیشرفت خودشون حرف های ضد پزشک میزنن که دود این کار تو چشم مردم میره اخرش. همون طور که مریض های زیادی عوض مراجعه به پزشک به خاطر این تبلیغات منفی و ... به یابو علفی ها پناه میبرن و وقتی به پزشک مراجهخ میکنن end stage شدن و دیگه کاری از دست کسی برنمیاد. چه بچه های از همه جا بیخبری که اینطوری جون خودشونو از دست دادن. اگثر حرف های مردم که زده میشه زیر سایه همین تبلیغاته.

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeid_NRT


من نه کورکورانه یه رشته ای رو بالا میبرم و نه کورکورانه یه رشته ای رو تخریب میکنم.
من هنوز نفهمیدم معیار واسه خوب و بد چیه؟! 
اگه خوب بخونی پستمو نوشتم که سختی های زیادی داره و گفتم که تنها فاکتور علاقه هست که نمیذاره کم بیاری. پس علاقه مندها رو نترسونید بذارید کسی که استعداد و علاقه داره بیاد پزشکی تا بشه سطح سیستم سلامت کشورمون رو ( هر چند با وجود مدیران بی لیاقت) بالا برد یا حداقل امیدی برای بالا بردنش باشه.
اون هاییم که خیال میکنن پزشکا خیلی پولدارن بدجور زدن به کاهدون! فقط درصد اندکی اون درامد های کلان رو دارن. اگه درامد بالا میخواید خیلی ساده س! دلالی! که البته همین دلالشم نمیتونه شب سرشو راحت بذاره رو بالشت.
و این داروسازی که شما میگی هم کم استرس نداره چه به صورت بالینی کار کنه و چه داروخونه احداث کنه. ولی کمتره.
متاسفانه صدا و سیمای ما و برخی خبرنگاران خودفروخته و نان به نرخ روز خور به خاطر بعضی مقاصد سیاسی پیچیده یا پیشرفت خودشون حرف های ضد پزشک میزنن که دود این کار تو چشم مردم میره اخرش. همون طور که مریض های زیادی عوض مراجعه به پزشک به خاطر این تبلیغات منفی و ... به یابو علفی ها پناه میبرن و وقتی به پزشک مراجهخ میکنن end stage شدن و دیگه کاری از دست کسی برنمیاد. چه بچه های از همه جا بیخبری که اینطوری جون خودشونو از دست دادن. اگثر حرف های مردم که زده میشه زیر سایه همین تبلیغاته.


امیدوارم تو مشاوره هايي که به کنکوری ها هم می دی همین جوري صادق باشی*

----------


## saeid_NRT

> *
> 
> امیدوارم تو مشاوره هايي که به کنکوری ها هم می دی همین جوري صادق باشی*


من دلیل اصلیم برای مشاوره دادن فقط برای جلوگیری از اشتباه هایی هستش که من خودم کردم و نمیخوام بقیه این اشتباه ها رو بکنن. از همین فروم هم تعداد زیادی بودن که سوال پرسیدن و جوابشونو گرفتن. همیشه هم صادقانه بوده همیشه رایگان بوده و میمونه.

----------


## therealfarshid

> *"به نام خداوند جان و خرد ، کزین برتر اندیشه برنگذرد"
> 
> *
> *سلام
> (توضیحات کوتاه اما کامل درمورد رشته ی پزشکی برای داوطلبان)
> *
> توی این چند سال موج خیلی عظیمی از داوطلب ها به سمت رشته ی پزشکی سرازیر شدن ، خیلی از این ها حتی نمیدونن پزشکی و پزشک بودن چی هست و یعنی چه ، به عشق روپوش سفید ، به عشق شنیدن صدای خانم/ آقا دکتر ، به عشق خیلی از عنوان ها و خواسته های مادی ، با هر سختی ای که شده وارد پزشکی میشن ، خیلیا هم نمیتوانن از پس کنکور بر بیان ... شاید به نظر شما هرکسی وارد پزشکی شد ، دیگه تمومه ، اما باورتون نمیشه که خیلی ها حتی سال 4 پزشکی هستند و قصد انصراف از این رشته رو دارن ...
> *قصد این پست ، معرفی رشته ی پزشکی هست ، نه ناامید کردنن شخصی یا ترسوندن شما ، اما خب باید حقیقت ها رو گفت تا یکم علاوه بر آرزوها و رویاها ، با واقعیت پزشکی هم آشنا بشید* 
> خب ...
> ...


ببخشید شما نمیدونید که آیا میشه بدون طرح نیروی انسانی و تعهد خدمت هم اندازه دوره تحصیل میشه مستقیما رفت اروپا یا آمریکا؟
یا اینکه اول باید اینا رو گذروند تا بشه فرار کرد؟
مرسی

----------


## saeid_NRT

> ببخشید شما نمیدونید که آیا میشه بدون طرح نیروی انسانی و تعهد خدمت هم اندازه دوره تحصیل میشه مستقیما رفت اروپا یا آمریکا؟
> یا اینکه اول باید اینا رو گذروند تا بشه فرار کرد؟
> مرسی


من یه مورد یادمه که طرف وسط تحصیلش پاشد رفت آمریکا و ادامه داد. ولی بیشتر از این اطلاع ندارم. به هر حال کار سختیه. الان بهترین کار واسه رفتن اینه که همون اول کار بری یه کشور دیگه تحصیل کنی.
ولی اگه بخوای بعد فارغی بری اول باید طرحتو بگذرونی. بعد اون تعهد خدمتتو بگذرونی یا بخری. بعد مدرک اصلیتو میدن میتونی بری خارج و بعد از تطبیقش که باید یه سری دروس رو تو دانشگاهشون بگذرونی و یه چند سالی طول میکشه طبابت کنی.

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> طبق حرفای خودتون پزشکی رشته سختیه و شوخی نیست! ان شاالله که انتخابتون درست باشه


 :Yahoo (1):  خب شاید من کسی باشم که حداقلش اینه میدونم اونبر حلوا قسمت نمیکنن و خبری از اقای دکتر گفتن و میلیون میلیون پول ریختن حسابم نیست خخخخ

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> بابا این چرندیات چیه نوشتین؟! این پست ماهیتی جز ترسوندن علاقه مندان به این رشته و خریداری جز کسایی که تو کف پزشکی هستن نداره!
> این حرفا باعث شده چند نفر که ازم مشاوره خواسته بودن با رتبه های عالی یه رشته دیگه ای رو انتخاب کنن! 
> پزشکی رشته سختیه، درست. درد سر و مسئولیت بالایی داره اینم درست، ولی تنها موتور محرکتون همین علاقه خواهد بود. اگه واردش بشید بعد از علوم پایه رفته رفته علاقه مند میشید بهش. این علاقه اگاهانه با اون علاقه قبل کنکورتون فرق داره. علاقه ایه که باعث میشه شب بیدار بمونید درس بخونید یا کشیک بیمارستان باشید. از ته دل کارتونو دوست داشته باشید و به رضایت درونی برسید هر چند که گاها به خاطربعضی فشار ها از پزشکی بد بگید.


 :Yahoo (1):  خوشحالم که چشمشون باز شده و بخاطر پر کردن جیب مشاور ها نرفتن سمت این رشته !!! ببخشید اگر با گفتن حقیقت به بقیه بازارکار شمارو کساد کردیم دوست عزیزم :Yahoo (99): 
شما به کسانی که علاقه دارن به این رشته مشاوره خواهی داد نگران نباش ، اما حق نداری بخاطرپر کردن جیبت ، به اسم مشاوره ، هرکسی رو از هررشته با هر تفکر متفرقه ای بیاری سمت پزشکی و چیزی ک خودت بلدی !!! به این کار نمیگن کمک ، میگن سواستفاده کردن :Y (389): 
توی این پست چیزی جز حقیقت و آشنا شدن با رشته ی پزشکی نیست ! موفق باشی دوست خوبم

----------


## DrEaM 050 fAbLe

> بابا این چرندیات چیه نوشتین؟! این پست ماهیتی جز ترسوندن علاقه مندان به این رشته و خریداری جز کسایی که تو کف پزشکی هستن نداره!
> این حرفا باعث شده چند نفر که ازم مشاوره خواسته بودن با رتبه های عالی یه رشته دیگه ای رو انتخاب کنن! 
> پزشکی رشته سختیه، درست. درد سر و مسئولیت بالایی داره اینم درست، ولی تنها موتور محرکتون همین علاقه خواهد بود. اگه واردش بشید بعد از علوم پایه رفته رفته علاقه مند میشید بهش. این علاقه اگاهانه با اون علاقه قبل کنکورتون فرق داره. علاقه ایه که باعث میشه شب بیدار بمونید درس بخونید یا کشیک بیمارستان باشید. از ته دل کارتونو دوست داشته باشید و به رضایت درونی برسید هر چند که گاها به خاطربعضی فشار ها از پزشکی بد بگید.


عرض احترام دکتر
قبل از هر چیز بگم ک استارتر پسر خالم نیس
چرا انقد برانگیخته شدین ازین تاپیک؟
بیچاره اومده قده هر چی مدرسه انشا ننوشته جبران کرده :Yahoo (4): 


ی دوستم ما داشتیم عاشقه اسمه پزشکی و صد البته خدمت ب خلق خدا
تلاششو کرد و قبول شد رفت جسد دید غش کرد
ب هزار بدبختی و رفت و اومد تغییر رشته داد ب دارو
لطف کردن ازش جریمه نخواستن
تو همون شهرش تازه تغییر داد


خب حالا از قبل بچه ها بدونن ک قراره چی بخونن بهتره تا مثل این دوست ما ن زحمت بیوفتن ن قبض روح شن

----------


## DrEaM 050 fAbLe

اون کسانی هم ک ب شما مراجعه کردن وقتی ب خاطر حرف بقیه از هدفشون دس کشیدن همون بهتر ک تغییر دادن

عشقه پزشکی فقط خودم هم میترسم هم اوقم میشه هم آسمون زمین اومد جز پزشکی چیزی نزدم انتخاب رشته :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> ببخشید شما نمیدونید که آیا میشه بدون طرح نیروی انسانی و تعهد خدمت هم اندازه دوره تحصیل میشه مستقیما رفت اروپا یا آمریکا؟
> یا اینکه اول باید اینا رو گذروند تا بشه فرار کرد؟
> مرسی


طرح اجباری و تعهد خدمت ، باید تموم بشه بعدش اقدام به خروج کنید ، البته فکر میکنم قابل خریدن هم باشه ، برای ورود پزشکی به کشورهای پیشرفته مثل آمریکا ، پذیرش راحت نیست ، آخرین چیزی که از آمریکا یادمه باید داخل آزمون های پزشکی اونها شرکت کرد که تازه بعنوان یک پزشک معمولی بشناسنت و 2 سال هم براشون کار کنی با مزایا و حقوق کم ، ضمنا تحصیل پزشکی برای افراد خارجی ممنوع هست اونجا ، ینی شرط خواندن پزشکی اونجا ، اینطوری هست شما باید یک مدرک کارشناسی یک رشته ای رو در آمریکا بگیری ، بعدش از کارشناسی وارد پزشکی بشی و 5 سال پزشکی میخوانن و پزشک عمومی میشن ، حتما هم باید کارشناسی از خود آمریکا باشه ، نمیشه از یک کشور دیگه کارشناسی گرفت بعد رفت اونجا ادامه اش پزشکی خواند (البته اینی که گفتم رو داخل یک سایت بورسیه تحصیلی خوندم ، تحقیق زیادی نکردم درموردش)
بعدشم کشور های پیشرفته ای مثل آمریکا ، به مهندسین علاقه زیادی دارن مخصوصا نفت و سازه و معماری و کامپیوتر ، به پزشک کمتر اهمیت میدن   :Yahoo (1): 
خواهش میکنم

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> اون کسانی هم ک ب شما مراجعه کردن وقتی ب خاطر حرف بقیه از هدفشون دس کشیدن همون بهتر ک تغییر دادن
> 
> عشقه پزشکی فقط خودم هم میترسم هم اوقم میشه هم آسمون زمین اومد جز پزشکی چیزی نزدم انتخاب رشته


بله دقیقا همین هست ، شخصی که عاشق چیزی باشه به چیزی علاقه اشته باشه بخاطر سختیش ازش دست نمیکشه اما وقتی کسی بخاطر مادیات بره به امید روزی که علاقه هم پیدا کنه ، اونم توی رشته ی این چنینی ، خب همون بهتر که قبلش بفهمه چه خبره و یک رشته متانسب با علاقه خودش انتخاب کنه
باور کنید من اصلا چیزی ار ترسوندن داخل پستم نگفتم ، از شیفت دادن های 36 ساعته نگفتم ، از تحقیر شدن توسط استاد جلوی مریض نگفتم ، از خیلی چیزا نگفتم ، فقط کلیات و راه پزشکی رو توضیح دادم  :Yahoo (1): 
 :Yahoo (100):  امیدوارم همینطور که با عشق و علاقه به سمت پزشکی با دونستن سختی هاش قدم برداشتین ، در آینده هم موفق باشید خانم یا اقای دکتر :Yahoo (100):

----------


## DrEaM 050 fAbLe

> بله دقیقا همین هست ، شخصی که عاشق چیزی باشه به چیزی علاقه اشته باشه بخاطر سختیش ازش دست نمیکشه اما وقتی کسی بخاطر مادیات بره به امید روزی که علاقه هم پیدا کنه ، اونم توی رشته ی این چنینی ، خب همون بهتر که قبلش بفهمه چه خبره و یک رشته متانسب با علاقه خودش انتخاب کنه
> باور کنید من اصلا چیزی ار ترسوندن داخل پستم نگفتم ، از شیفت دادن های 36 ساعته نگفتم ، از تحقیر شدن توسط استاد جلوی مریض نگفتم ، از خیلی چیزا نگفتم ، فقط کلیات و راه پزشکی رو توضیح دادم 
>  امیدوارم همینطور که با عشق و علاقه به سمت پزشکی با دونستن سختی هاش قدم برداشتین ، در آینده هم موفق باشید خانم یا اقای دکتر


قبولت دارم :Yahoo (4): مرسی از تاپیکت
همچنین

----------


## saeid_NRT

> خوشحالم که چشمشون باز شده و بخاطر پر کردن جیب مشاور ها نرفتن سمت این رشته !!! ببخشید اگر با گفتن حقیقت به بقیه بازارکار شمارو کساد کردیم دوست عزیزم
> شما به کسانی که علاقه دارن به این رشته مشاوره خواهی داد نگران نباش ، اما حق نداری بخاطرپر کردن جیبت ، به اسم مشاوره ، هرکسی رو از هررشته با هر تفکر متفرقه ای بیاری سمت پزشکی و چیزی ک خودت بلدی !!! به این کار نمیگن کمک ، میگن سواستفاده کردن
> توی این پست چیزی جز حقیقت و آشنا شدن با رشته ی پزشکی نیست ! موفق باشی دوست خوبم


دوست عزیز تو پست قبلی هم عرض کردم که هیچ هزینه ای بابت مشاوره از کسی گرفته نشده. بنابراین بازار کاری در کار نیس. ما خودمون هم ضد همین مشاورها هستیم به این دلیل که میبینم کسایی که خودشون هیچی از رشته ها نمیدونن و صرفا تبلیغات گسترده ای دارن برای خالی کردن جیب پدرو مادرهاییی که آرزو دارن فرزندشون پیشرفت کنه هر چرندی ذکر میکنن!
کساییم که گفتم با رتبه های خوب نیومدن پزشکی به این دلیل بود که خودشون میگفتن من به پزشکی خیلی علاقه دارم ولی از درس هاش میترسم!
تو این پستم دقیقا هیچی جز تفت دادن اسم یه سری دروس که اصلا خودتم نمیدونی چی هستن خودتم از امتاحاناش سردرنمیاری و هیچ حقیقتی  وجود نداره و فقط بچه ها با دیدن این اسامی ترس برشون میداره. این همه هم که من اینجا دارم وقت میذارم به خاطر همین افراده و برای من جز وقت صرف کردن سودی نداره. دوست خوبم اون کسی داره پزشکی میخونه من هستم نه شما یا هر مشاور بی سواد و پر اداعای دیگه ای!
بنده هم برای شما آرزوی موفقیت میکنم.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> عرض احترام دکتر
> قبل از هر چیز بگم ک استارتر پسر خالم نیس
> چرا انقد برانگیخته شدین ازین تاپیک؟
> بیچاره اومده قده هر چی مدرسه انشا ننوشته جبران کرده
> 
> 
> ی دوستم ما داشتیم عاشقه اسمه پزشکی و صد البته خدمت ب خلق خدا
> تلاششو کرد و قبول شد رفت جسد دید غش کرد
> ب هزار بدبختی و رفت و اومد تغییر رشته داد ب دارو
> ...


خوب اینکه چرا ناراحت شدم قبلا توضیح دادم.
اینکه طرف از جسد میترسه و اینا هم به کسایی که مشاوره میدم یکم باهاش حرف میزنم میفهمم که اصلا طرف میتونه وارد این رشته بشه یا واقعا تواناییشو نداره. واسه همین یه سری چیزا رو در سطح خودش توضیح میدم که بدونن دارن چه چیزی رو انتخاب میکنن. ینی حداقل توانایی ها رو داشته باشن.
ولی اینکه با دیدن جسو و خون و کتاب های قطور و فلان طرف میترسه، همه ماجرا نیس. اینا فقط اول کاره. سختی کار وقتیه که داری با بیمار و همراهاش سر و کله میزنی که فعلا تو حوصله خودم نمیگنجه توضیح بدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> دوست عزیز تو پست قبلی هم عرض کردم که هیچ هزینه ای بابت مشاوره از کسی گرفته نشده. بنابراین بازار کاری در کار نیس. ما خودمون هم ضد همین مشاورها هستیم به این دلیل که میبینم کسایی که خودشون هیچی از رشته ها نمیدونن و صرفا تبلیغات گسترده ای دارن برای خالی کردن جیب پدرو مادرهاییی که آرزو دارن فرزندشون پیشرفت کنه هر چرندی ذکر میکنن!
> کساییم که گفتم با رتبه های خوب نیومدن پزشکی به این دلیل بود که خودشون میگفتن من به پزشکی خیلی علاقه دارم ولی از درس هاش میترسم!
> تو این پستم دقیقا هیچی جز تفت دادن اسم یه سری دروس که اصلا خودتم نمیدونی چی هستن خودتم از امتاحاناش سردرنمیاری و هیچ حقیقتی  وجود نداره و فقط بچه ها با دیدن این اسامی ترس برشون میداره. این همه هم که من اینجا دارم وقت میذارم به خاطر همین افراده و برای من جز وقت صرف کردن سودی نداره. دوست خوبم اون کسی داره پزشکی میخونه من هستم نه شما یا هر مشاور بی سواد و پر اداعای دیگه ای!
> بنده هم برای شما آرزوی موفقیت میکنم.


اونی که از اسم یه درس بترسه به اون رشته علاقه نداره ، موقعیت دکترها رو توی جامعه دیده خوشش اومده !!! این روزا هرکی رد بشه ، هر رشته ای باشه یا عااااشق دندون پزشکی هست یا عااااااشق پزشکی ، یا از 10 سالگی آرزو داشته داروساز بشه  :Yahoo (1):  
اینا علاقه نیست دوست عزیز ، کمبود بازار کار هست ک باعث شده همه عشق کاذب گیرشون بیاد ، البته جسارت نباشه به عاشقان و دوست داران واقعی هر رشته ای :Yahoo (99): 
من فقط رشته ی پزشکی رو با جزییات بیشتری توضیح دادم ، هیچ ترسی هم راه ننداختم ، تازه اسم دروس رو هم کامل ننوشتم ، خیلی درسارو ننوشتم ، در حد چن تا درس اصلی ، اگر من میخواستم ترس ایجاد کنم راه های بهتری بود ، مثل توضیح دادن درمورد درس فارماکولوژی که چقدر مشکل هست شناخت و اسامی داروها رو داخل یک ترم حفظ کرد و امتحان داد ، یا از آناتومی میگفتم که شاید شب ها بی خوابی باید کشید تا فهمیدش  و  یا از شیفت های 36 ساعته اجباری یا خیلی چیزای دیگه سعید جان ، باور کن قصدم ترس نبوده و نیست ، فقط توضیحات بود.
زنده باشی همچنین  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## DrEaM 050 fAbLe

> خوب اینکه چرا ناراحت شدم قبلا توضیح دادم.
> اینکه طرف از جسد میترسه و اینا هم به کسایی که مشاوره میدم یکم باهاش حرف میزنم میفهمم که اصلا طرف میتونه وارد این رشته بشه یا واقعا تواناییشو نداره. واسه همین یه سری چیزا رو در سطح خودش توضیح میدم که بدونن دارن چه چیزی رو انتخاب میکنن. ینی حداقل توانایی ها رو داشته باشن.
> ولی اینکه با دیدن جسو و خون و کتاب های قطور و فلان طرف میترسه، همه ماجرا نیس. اینا فقط اول کاره. سختی کار وقتیه که داری با بیمار و همراهاش سر و کله میزنی که فعلا تو حوصله خودم نمیگنجه توضیح بدم


ما هنوز دغدغمون کنکوره اینکه میگی با بیمار و همراهاش سر و کله زدن سخته مارو فعلا خنده میاره :Yahoo (4): 
حالا من بحثم سر سخت بودن درسا و حجیم بودن منابع پزشکی نیس
اونو دیگه کسی بخواد بترسه بهتره همون شغل آزاد طی کنه
ولی خب ی عده واقعا از جسد و خون و برش های عمیق میترسن
ب سن و سال و خونواده و فرهنگم بستگی نداره ذاتیه
رفتیم حاشیه :Yahoo (4): 
خب زود قضاوت نکنید
استارتر خودش کنکوریه
نمیاد بقیه رو ناامید کنه چون همچین عملی قطعا رو خودشم تاثیر منفی داره
زمین گردالیه خلاصه ک آره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saeed744

> بله دیگه ، مگه همه واس رضای خدا شدن روحانی؟ یا ماهی گیرا واس رفع گرسنگی مردم ماهی میگیرن؟ یا مهندسا واس بی خانه نبودن مردم خونه میسازن؟یا مشاورای کنکور واقعا دلشون واس داوطلبا میسوزه؟ یا انتشارات کتاب واس سطح علمی جامعه کتاب چاپ میکنن؟!!!!!!!!!!
>  بالاخره یکی میشه پروفسور خدادوست ، یکی هم میشه اون دکتره که واس پنج هزارتومن بخیه رو از بدن مریض کشید بیرون !!! یکی هم وسط راه میبینه گروه خونیش به رشته ای که انتخاب کرده نمیخوره تغییر رشته میده ، یکی هم بخاطر ضعیف بودن سطح علمیش توی چنین رشته ای ک علمت هست ک تورو میبره جلو ، هیچ مریضی نمیره پیشش واس ویزیت ، اگر قرار بود هر کس دقیقا کارخودش رو به نحو احسن انجام بده که این همه مشکلات توی رشته های مختلف وجود نداشت


نه دوست عزیز نگرفتی چه گفتم اون دوستان گفتن قبول از ورود به پزشکی دنبال خدمت به خلق بودن الان به اون حرفاشون میخندیدن بله مسلما توهررشته ای انسان های متعهدی وجودداره اماخیلی اندک. الان هرکی مییینی میگه به پزشکی علاقه دارم وعشق خدمتم :Yahoo (15): 

اگه واقعا خداییش خودت تو که عشق پزشکی ای  :Yahoo (4):  اگه حقوق پزشک بین 1تا 2 میلیون بوده وپرستیژش درحد رشته ابیاری گیاهان دریایی بود اما ماهیتش همین بود بازهم به این رشته علاقه داشتیی وواسش تلاش میکردی پس الکی خودمون گول نزنیم یا اینکه دانشجوی پزشکیه که میگه من عاشق رشتمم خوب منم اگه چندسال دیگه پزشک میشدم حداقل ده تومن میگرفتم منم بیشتزاز اون عاشق بودم :Yahoo (4): 
البته اینم بگم کسی هدفش فقط مالی یا پرستیز این شغله حتما دراینده پزشک کثیفی نمیشه اتفاقا من بیشتر ازاونایی میترسم که عشق خدمتن چون اینابعدا چوب تو اونجای مردم میذارن

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

چرا انقدر جر و بحث میشه سر این موضوع نمیدونم
کسی سوالی  راجب پزشکی داشت میتونه از بنده بپرسه

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> نه دوست عزیز نگرفتی چه گفتم اون دوستان گفتن قبول از ورود به پزشکی دنبال خدمت به خلق بودن الان به اون حرفاشون میخندیدن بله مسلما توهررشته ای انسان های متعهدی وجودداره اماخیلی اندک. الان هرکی مییینی میگه به پزشکی علاقه دارم وعشق خدمتم
> 
> اگه واقعا خداییش خودت تو که عشق پزشکی ای  اگه حقوق پزشک بین 1تا 2 میلیون بوده وپرستیژش درحد رشته ابیاری گیاهان دریایی بود اما ماهیتش همین بود بازهم به این رشته علاقه داشتیی وواسش تلاش میکردی پس الکی خودمون گول نزنیم یا اینکه دانشجوی پزشکیه که میگه من عاشق رشتمم خوب منم اگه چندسال دیگه پزشک میشدم حداقل ده تومن میگرفتم منم بیشتزاز اون عاشق بودم
> البته اینم بگم کسی هدفش فقط مالی یا پرستیز این شغله حتما دراینده پزشک کثیفی نمیشه اتفاقا من بیشتر ازاونایی میترسم که عشق خدمتن چون اینابعدا چوب تو اونجای مردم میذارن


بله اگر چیزی که شما گفتی هم بودی ، بازم انتخابش میکردم ، توی پست هم گفتم درآمد پزشکی زیاد نیست ، اون پزشکی که داری میبینی ماهی 100 میلیون داره اولا فوق تخصص هست یعنی حداقل 16 سال عمرشو گذاشته رو درس خواندن ، دوما سنش قطعا بالای 40 سال هست !!!
بعدشم شما قرار شد پسر خوبی باشی و تند حرف نزنیا ، بازم یادت رفت که خخخخ  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saeed744

> بله اگر چیزی که شما گفتی هم بودی ، بازم انتخابش میکردم ، توی پست هم گفتم درآمد پزشکی زیاد نیست ، اون پزشکی که داری میبینی ماهی 100 میلیون داره اولا فوق تخصص هست یعنی حداقل 16 سال عمرشو گذاشته رو درس خواندن ، دوما سنش قطعا بالای 40 سال هست !!!
> بعدشم شما قرار شد پسر خوبی باشی و تند حرف نزنیا ، بازم یادت رفت که خخخخ


کجاش تند بود اخه؟ :Yahoo (4): 
من توفکر نون شبم بعد تواز صد میلیون میگی
بیخیال این حرفا فایده نداره بشینیم درسمون بخونیم البته الان خواب بهتره
اگه عاشقش بودی انقدر اینجا نبودی

----------


## Alegzander

قریب به 90 درصد کسایی که میان پزشکی اهداف مادی دارن
اون 10 درصد هم مثه من،هم اهداف مادی دارن هم غیر مادی
خلاصه اینکه رفتید دانشجو پزشکی شدید جو حاکم اینطوریه که هرچی **** تر باشی انگار خفن تری،ولی شما همون آدمه خوبی که هستی بمون
و دیگه اینکه بچه خوبی باشید علوم پایه حسابی درس بخونید و هی ** ناله نکنید که درسا زیاده
تو بخش های بعدی هم مثه بچه آدم تلاشتون رو بکنید
چون هرچیزه خوبی سختی های خودشو داره

----------


## ali.asghar

_چقدر دعوا می کنید کسی که عاشق  رشته پزشکی باشه شما هرچی هم از بدی این رشته بگی براش  تغیری در شدت عشق او کم نمی شه هرچند الانه اکثرا برای  پول  می ایند سمت این رشته  استامینوفن عزیز هم فقط می خواست شرایط دانشگاهی این رشته رو بیان کنه شما ها بجای دعوا کردن سعی در بهبود این متن کنید /مجنون باطن قضیه رو نگاه میکنه 
  به مجنون گفت روزی عیب جویی

که پیدا کن به از لیلی نکویی


که لیلی گر چه در چشم تو حوریست

به هر جزوی ز حسن او قصوریست


ز حرف عیب‌جو مجنون برآشفت

در آن آشفتگی خندان شد و گفت


اگر در دیدهٔ مجنون نشینی

به غیر از خوبی لیلی نبینی


تو کی دانی که لیلی چون نکویی است

کزو چشمت همین بر زلف و روی است


تو قد بینی و مجنون جلوه ناز

تو چشم و او نگاه ناوک انداز


تو مو بینی و مجنون پیچش مو

تو ابرو، او اشارت‌های ابرو


دل مجنون ز شکر خنده خونست

تو لب می‌بینی و دندان که چونست


کسی کاو را تو لیلی کرده‌ای نام

نه آن لیلی‌ست کز من برده آرام


اگر می‌بود لیلی بد نمی‌بود

ترا رد کردن او حد نمی‌بود


مزاج عشق بس مشکل پسند است

قبول عشق برجایی بلند است


شکار عشق نبود هر هوسنانک

نبندد عشق هر صیدی به فتراک


عقاب آنجا که در پرواز باشد

کجا از صعوه صید انداز باشد


گوزنی بس قوی بنیاد باید

که بر وی شیر سیلی آزماید


مکن باور که هرگز تر کند کام

ز آب جو نهنگ لجه آشام


دلی باید که چون عشق آورد زور

شکیبد با وجود یک جهان شور


اگر داری دلی در سینه تنگ

مجال غم در او فرسنگ فرسنگ


صلای عشق درده ورنه زنهار

سر کوی فراغ از دست مگذار


در آن توفان که عشق آتش انگیز

کند باد جنون را آتش آمیز


اساسی گر نداری کوه بنیاد

غم خود خور که کاهی در ره باد


یکی بحر است عشق بی کرانه

در او آتش زبانه در زبانه


اگر مرغابیی اینجا مزن پر

در این آتش سمندر شو سمندر


یکی خیل است عشق عافیت سوز

هجومش در ترقی روز در روز


فراغ بال اگر داری غنیمت

ازین لشکر هزیمت کن هزیمت


ز ما تا عشق بس راه درازیست

به هر گامی نشیبی و فرازیست


نشیبش چیست خاک راه گشتن

فراز او کدام از خود گذشتن


نشان آنکه عشقش کارفرماست

ثبات سعی در قطع تمناست


دلیل آنکه عشقش در نهاد است

وفای عهد بر ترک مراد است


چه باشد رکن عشق و عشقبازی ؟

ز لوث آرزو گشتن نمازی


غرضها را همه یک سو نهادن

عنان خود به دست دوست دادن


اگر گوید در آتش رو، روی خوش

گلستان دانی آتشگاه و آتش


وگر گوید که در دریا فکن رخت

روی با رخت و منت دار از بخت


به گردن پاس داری طوق تسلیم

نیابی فرق از امید تا بیم


نه هجرت غم دهد نی وصل شادی

یکی دانی مراد و نامرادی


اگر سد سال پامالت کند درد

نیامیزد به طرف دامنت گرد


به هر فکر و به هر حال و به هر کار

چه در فخر و چه در ننگ و چه در عار


به هر صورت که نبود نا گزیرت

بجز معشوق نبود در ضمیرت_

----------


## ali.asghar

_اینم یک متن برای تکمیل نوشته استامینوفن عزیز  حال کل کل ودعوا ندارم الان بگم این ارقام مال کلان شهر ها+ جراحی پزشکی روزانه +عضو انجمن علمی محبوب ترین تخصص های پزشکی+درآمد هر یک(برای پزشکی که روزانه عمل جراحی دارد-رقم های نوشته شده حداقل درآمد است-درآمد ها بدون در نظر گرفتن شغل های جانبی مثل دبیری کنکور-استادی دانشگاه و...است)1-چشم پزشکی(درآمد حداقل 75 میلیون در ماه)
2-رادیولوژی(درآمد حداقل 50 میلیون در ماه)
3-پوست و مو(زیبایی)-(درآمد حداقل 75 میلیون در ماه)
4-پزشکی هسته ای(اسکن و...)-(درآمد حداقل 30 میلیون در ماه)
5-ارتوپدی(دآمد حداقل 50 میلیون در ماه)
6-قلب و عروق(درامد حداقل 100 میلیون در ماه)
7-طب فیزیک و توانبخشی(درآمد حداقل 30 میلیون در ماه)
8-مغز و اعصاب(درآمد حداقل 100 میلیون در ماه)
9-گوش و حلق و بینی(درآمد حداقل 75 میلیون در ماه)
10-پاتولوژی(درآمد حداقل 30 میلیون در ماه)
11-کلیه و مجاری ادرار(درآمد حداقل 50 میلیون در ماه)
12-رادیوتراپی و انکولوژی(درآمد حداقل 30 میلیون در ماه)
13-جراحی عمومی(درآمد حداقل 30 میلیون در ماه)
14-داخلی(درآمد حداقل 50 میلیون در ماه)
15-زنان و زایمان(درآمد حداقل 30 میلیون در ماه)
16-روانپزشکی(درآمد حداقل 10 میلیون در ماه)
17-کودکان(درآمد حداقل 10 میلیون در ماه)
18-بیهوشی(درآمد حداقل 15 میلیون در ماه)
19-عفونی(درآمد حداقل 10میلیون در ماه)
20-پزشک قانونی(درامد حداقل10میلیون در ماه)


محبوب ترین تخصص های دندانپزشکی+درآمد((برای پزشکی که روزانه عمل جراحی دارد-رقم های نوشته شده حداقل درآمد است-درآمد ها بدون در نظر گرفتن شغل های جانبی مثل دبیری کنکور-استادی دانشگاه و...است)
1-ارتودنسی(درامد حداقل 50 میلیون در ماه)
2-جراحی دهان و فک و صورت(درامد حداقل 50 میلیون در ماه)
3-جراحی لثه(درامد حداقل 30 میلیون در ماه)
4-پروتز های دندانی(حداقل 30 میلیون در ماه)
5-دندانپزشکی ترمیمی و زیبایی(حداقل 30 میلیون در ماه)


محبوب ترین تخصص های داروسازی+درآمد(درآمد ها بدون درآمد داروخانه است-رقم های نوشته شده حداقل درآمد است-درآمد ها بدون در نظر گرفتن شغل های جانبی مثل دبیری کنکور-استادی دانشگاه و...است)
1-داروسازی بالینی(درآمد حداقل 25 میلیون در ماه)
2-نانوفناوری دارویی(درآمد حداقل 10 میلیون در ماه)
3-شیمی دارویی(درآمد حداقل 10 میلیون در ماه)
4-بیوتکنولوژی دارویی(درآمد حداقل 10 میلیون در ماه)
5-فارماسیوتیکس(درآمد حداقل 10میلیون در ماه)

ن علمی_

----------


## Ali jk

خاك تو سر اوني ك نديده و نشناخته ميره سمت ي رشته
اونيكه ميره پزشكي بخونه يا دارو يا دندان با علاقه و مطالعه و تحقيق قبلي بره
من دارو ميخوندم
الانم رفتم برا پزشكي از روي علاقه م
دارو خودش درس عاليه ولي ن نسبت ب پزشكي
دارو زماني بهتراز پزشكي ميشه ك كم كمش ١٠ ميليارد پول برا خريد امتياز داشته باشي
كلا دارو سرمايه اوليه ميخاد
از لحاظ سنگيني درس دارو سنگين تر از دو رشته ديگه ست
و با خون هم سر و كار نداري
ولي از لحاظ وقت گذاشتن و سختي كشيدن پزشكي سختتره
با خون و جون مردم سر و كار داري
بايد سريع تصميم بگيري، چون جون ي شخص تو دستاته
من خودم هم از دندون خوشم نمياد كلا درموردش هم چيزي ندارم بگم
پ.ن: علايق خودتون و بشناسيد و درموردش تحقيق كنيد و در اخر بريد دنبالش

----------


## ehsan.hp

ا*ز الان باید یه چیزی رو بدونین که بعد از فارغ التحصیلی جا نخورید چون به احتمال زیاد در سال های آینده این اتفاق میفته: نه پزشکی عمومی نه دندانپزشکی و نه داروسازی به احتمال زیاد در کل بازار کار خوب فارغ التحصیلای دوره های قبلی رو در آینده نخواهند داشت و صرفا اینکه فقط دکتر باشن باعث درآمدزایی بالا براشون نمیشه. همین الان طبق آمار موجود بیش از ۱۰۰ هزار پزشک و حدود ۳۰ هزار دندانپزشک در ایران داریم که هر سال چند هزار نفر از دانشگاه های دولتی  و پردیس خودگردان، دانشگاه آزاد و دانشکده های پزشکی خارج کشور دارن به این آمار اضافه میشن!**

دوستای کنکوری، لطفا مطالب این تاپیک رو بدون تعصب و موضع گیری قبلی بخونید و هر چه که درباره پزشکی از در و همسایه شنیدین و اخبار ناموثقی که درباره پزشکی و پزشک ها به گوشتون رسیده رو موقتا تا پایان این نوشته از ذهنتون بیرون بریزید و نهایتا کل متن (17 تا)رو که خوندید بعدش قضاوت کنید.

1/17
*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> بابا این چرندیات چیه نوشتین؟! این پست ماهیتی جز ترسوندن علاقه مندان به این رشته و خریداری جز کسایی که تو کف پزشکی هستن نداره!
> این حرفا باعث شده چند نفر که ازم مشاوره خواسته بودن با رتبه های عالی یه رشته دیگه ای رو انتخاب کنن! 
> پزشکی رشته سختیه، درست. درد سر و مسئولیت بالایی داره اینم درست، ولی تنها موتور محرکتون همین علاقه خواهد بود. اگه واردش بشید بعد از علوم پایه رفته رفته علاقه مند میشید بهش. این علاقه اگاهانه با اون علاقه قبل کنکورتون فرق داره. علاقه ایه که باعث میشه شب بیدار بمونید درس بخونید یا کشیک بیمارستان باشید. از ته دل کارتونو دوست داشته باشید و به رضایت درونی برسید هر چند که گاها به خاطربعضی فشار ها از پزشکی بد بگید.


دقیقا هدف این تاپیک همینه

----------


## ehsan.hp

*
**آیا واقعا قبولی در رشته پزشکی یعنی ورود به بهشت!؟
*

*یک جا مقاله ای خوندم گفته بود درصد بالایی از دانشجوهای پزشکی به خاطر صرفا علاقه به درس پزشکی و شغلش وارد این رشته نشدن و اصلا اطلاعات خیلی دقیقی در مورد این رشته تا قبل از ورود به دانشگاه نداشتن. فشار اجتماعی و شان و منزلت و دیدن درآمد بالای بعضی پزشک ها و پرستیژ و کلاس کاری این شغل اونها رو به سمت این رشته کشونده و در ادامه گفته بود که درصد زیادی از دانشجوهای پزشکی حداقل یک بار افسردگی واقعی رو تجربه کردن! چون فکر میکنن پزشکی یک بهشت پر از نعمت و آسایش هست و بعد از قبوی دیگه وارد بهشت شدن و در ادامه گفته بود که کسانی که عاشق درس خوندن هستن یه جورایی گاها مجبورن بعضی دوران در طول دانشجویی ۱۰ ساعت به بالا درس بخونن از پسش بر بیان (البته بعضی زمان های خاص نه در طول کل تحصیل)، حالا حالاها نیاز به پول زیادی ندارن و البته به این زودی ها قصد ازدواج ندارن پزشکی براشون انتخاب خیلی خوبی میتونه باشه. البته هر کدوم از این چیزایی که گفته شده جای بحث داره و مطلق نیست مثلا بعضی دانشجویان پزشکی هم هستن که متاهلن و به درس و تحصیلشون هم میرسن اما تعداد اینجور افراد خیلی زیاد نیست.
**خیلی ها متاسفانه کاملا رویایی پزشکی رو انتخاب میکنن و بعد از گذشت چند سال کاملا سرخورده میشن چون میبینن اصلا اون چیزی که فکر میکردن نیست! به قول یکی از دوستان که پزشک عمومی هست میگفت: «پزشکی مثل ازدواج میمونه، اولش ممکنه بدون اینکه تحقیق زیادی دربارش کرده باشی بدون آگاهی و صرفا احساسی و بر اساس یک سری شنیده های عامیانه عاشقش بشی و وارد این رشته بشی اما بعدها که باهاش زندگی میکنی و تازه خوب میشناسیش ممکنه دیگه دوستش نداشته باشی و طلاق بگیری ازش! ممکن هم هست دوستش داشته باشی و همچنان باهاش زندگی کنی» این حرفش خیلی قشنگ بود و واقعا حقیقته. نه فقط درباره پزشکی درباره همه رشته ها باید خوب تحقیق کنید تا ببینید با اون رشته سازگاری دارید یا نه که خدایی نکرده بعدا مجبور نشید ازش طلاق بگیرید یا به زور تحملش کنید!

2/17
*

----------


## ehsan.hp

*   آیا ممکنه پزشکی عمومی اشباع بشه؟*

  با اینکه الان تعداد پزشک­ان کشور ما بیشتر از استاندارد سازمان بهداشت جهانی است باز هم هر سال چند هزار نفر دانشجوی جدید پزشکی دارن پذیرش میشن. اما با این وجود در بعضی از مناطق محروم ایران حتی یک پزشک هم نداریم و شدیدا کمبود پزشک اونجاها حس میشه مخصوصا پزشک متخصص، درحالیکه از اون طرف در شهرهای بزرگ بخصوص تهران پزشک عمومی بیکار هم داریم!
         این پزشکان بیکار اکثرا کسانی هستن که حاضر نیستن از شهر خودشون دور بشن و برن مناطق محروم کار کنن حتی با حقوق بالا. الان سه استان سیستان و بلوچستان، خراسان شمالی و خراسان جنوبی هنوز نیاز زیادی به پزشک عمومی دارن و بیشتر از استان های دیگه کشور نیاز دارن. اما استان تهران و اصفهان و یزد اشباع ترین استان ها از نظر تعداد زیاد پزشک عمومی هستن.          
*در کنکور ۹۶ دانشگاه آزاد تنکابن و دانشگاه آزاد قشم و دانشگاه آزاد کازرون هم رشته پزشکی آوردن.  * 



*3/17*

----------


## Saeed744

> خاك تو سر اوني ك نديده و نشناخته ميره سمت ي رشته
> اونيكه ميره پزشكي بخونه يا دارو يا دندان با علاقه و مطالعه و تحقيق قبلي بره
> من دارو ميخوندم
> الانم رفتم برا پزشكي از روي علاقه م
> دارو خودش درس عاليه ولي ن نسبت ب پزشكي
> دارو زماني بهتراز پزشكي ميشه ك كم كمش ١٠ ميليارد پول برا خريد امتياز داشته باشي
> كلا دارو سرمايه اوليه ميخاد
> از لحاظ سنگيني درس دارو سنگين تر از دو رشته ديگه ست
> و با خون هم سر و كار نداري
> ...


یعنی از داروسازی انصراف دادی ‌میخوای کنکور سال بعد بدی؟
بنطرم ایده ال گرایی هم زیاد خوب نیستش
یعنی فقط دو رشته موند بدردبخور :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ehsan.hp

*هر چند باز هم اگه اشباع تر بشه همچنان پیش ­بینی میشه که در مناطق محروم پزشک و دندانپزشک و … نیاز هست ولی در شهرهای بزرگ برعکس میشه. حالا درسته میگیم این رشته ها به حالت اشباع در سال­های آینده نزدیک میشن اما این رو هم در نظر داشته باشید که خیلی از رشته های دیگه همین الان هم کاملا اشباع شدن یا دارن میشن لذا وضعیت این سه رشته هنوز از خیلی رشته های دیگه بهتره.
** به این منظور نبود که فکر کنید اشباع میشه و باید بیخیال پزشکی بشید! نه اصلا. هدف ما اینه که  بدونید  برای ۹ سال دیگه صرف اینکه فقط مدرک پزشکی یا دندانپزشکی داشته باشید تضمین  کننده درآمد بالا و حتی الزما کار گیرآوردن نیست پس باید خودتون رو برای مطالعه زیاد و کسب علم در دوره دانشجویی آماده کنید. در فضای رقابتی وقتی که رقیب زیاد شده کسی موفق تره که علم، سواد و مهارت بیشتری در کار داشته باشه. یک پزشک خوب همیشه جا واسه کار کردن و پیشرفت داره هرچقدر هم که تعداد پزشک ها زیاد بشه.

4/17
*

----------


## Saeed79

دوستانی که میان اینجا از پزشکی میگن اول رشته خودشون رو بگن و بگن بیکاری روشون فشار آورده یا نه (مخصوصا ریاضیا)

----------


## ehsan.hp

*دانشجوی پزشکی روزی چند ساعت باید درس بخونه
*

*دانشجوی پزشکی وقعا باید درس بخونه، شوخی هم نداره حجم درسها بالاست. اگه واقعا عاشق درس خوندن و کسب علم و زگهواره تا گور دانش جوییدن هستی میتونی در پزشکی موفق باشی. پزشکی هم دوره تحصیلش طولانی تر از دندانپزشکی و فیزیوتراپی و دامپزشکی و … هست هم نسبتا درس­هاش سنگین تره. کسی میخواد که واقعا اهل درس خوندن باشه. اگه فکر میکنی علم بهتر از ثروته پزشکی برات خوبه اما اگه فکر میکنی زودتر رسیدن به ثروت بهتر از علم هست و زودتر میخوای به پول برسی شاید رشته ای مثل فیزیوتراپی یا داروسازی انتخاب بهتری باشه هم درس هاش راحتتره و هم زودتر از پزشکی به پول میرسی. بی تعارف دوران تحصیلی پزشکی سخت تر از دندان پزشکی هست. اگه کسی میخواد فقط بهش بگن دکتر عشق دکتر دکتر شنیدن هست یا اینکه هدف اصلیش پولدار شدن هست و علاقه ای به خود پزشکی نداره این فرد احتمال اینکه وسط راه کم بیاره و پشیمون بشه زیاده (کما اینکه کسانی بودن بعد از چند ترم از پزشکی تغییر رشته دادن). شاید برای اینجور آدما دندانپزشکی یا داروسازی بهتر باشه چون باز هم بهشون دکتر دکتر میگن و البته کمی زودتر به پول میرسن و در دندانپزشکی با سختی درسهای تئوری کمتری ولی عملی بیشتر به پول میرسن! اگه واقعا عاشق درس خوندن نیستی و حوصله کشیک و شیفت شب و مورنینگ و ریپورت و آنکال و این حرفا رو نداری پزشکی شاید انتخاب مناسبی برات نباشه و بعد از چند سال خسته بشی ازش!
**حجم درس های پزشکی واقعا زیاده شاید در هر ترم یعنی حدود ۵ ماه باید ۱۰۰۰ تا ۱۲۰۰ صفحه رو فقط حفظ کنی یعنی تقریبا دو برابر تعداد صحفات زیست شناسی دوم و سوم و پیش دانشگاهی روی هم! باید خلاصه برداری کنی با برنامه و نظم درسها رو تقسیم بندی کنی و جدی درس بخونی. در فضای رقابتی ده سال دیگه پزشکی و زمانی که پزشک خیلی زیاد شده، پزشکی که سواد و علم کافی نداشته باشه از گردونه رقابت حذف میشه. مثل زیست شناسی که مطالبش فرار و نیاز به مرور داره درس های پزشکی هم همینطوره جدید و نیاز به مرور داره. مثلا از تکنیک مباحثه باید استفاده کنی برا درس خوندن چون حجم مطالب بالاست اینکه فقط کتاب باز کنی بخونی یا فقط سر کلاس بری گوش بدی یاد بگیری اینجوری بهت فشار میاد. وقتی حجم مطالب خیلی زیاد میشه باید از روش های به روز برای درس خوندن استفاده کرد یکیش روش مباحثه هست البته در کنار روش های دیگه.
**چند سال پیش قرار بود معدل و نمره پره اینترنتی در رتبه و قبولی آزمون تخصص پزشکی تاثیر گذار بشه که البته با تلاش ها و پیگیر هایی که عده ای از پزشکان داشتن تاثیر معدل فعلا لغو شده. یعنی پارسال اولش که کارنامه و رتبه های آزمون دستیاری پزشکی (آزمون تخصص پزشکی) اومد با تاثیر معدل بود بعد اعتراض ها نتیجه داد و دوباره رتبه های جدید رو بدون تاثیر معدل اعلام کردن! احتمال این هست که در آینده معدل و نمره آزمون پیش کارورزی (پره اینترنتی) در قبولی آزمون تخصص پزشکی تاثیر گذاره بشه. پس باید به درس خوندن و معدل اهمیت بدید.

5/17

*

----------


## Saeed744

> *هر چند باز هم اگه اشباع تر بشه همچنان پیش ­بینی میشه که در مناطق محروم پزشک و دندانپزشک و … نیاز هست ولی در شهرهای بزرگ برعکس میشه. حالا درسته میگیم این رشته ها به حالت اشباع در سال­های آینده نزدیک میشن اما این رو هم در نظر داشته باشید که خیلی از رشته های دیگه همین الان هم کاملا اشباع شدن یا دارن میشن لذا وضعیت این سه رشته هنوز از خیلی رشته های دیگه بهتره.
> ** به این منظور نبود که فکر کنید اشباع میشه و باید بیخیال پزشکی بشید! نه اصلا. هدف ما اینه که  بدونید  برای ۹ سال دیگه صرف اینکه فقط مدرک پزشکی یا دندانپزشکی داشته باشید تضمین  کننده درآمد بالا و حتی الزما کار گیرآوردن نیست پس باید خودتون رو برای مطالعه زیاد و کسب علم در دوره دانشجویی آماده کنید. در فضای رقابتی وقتی که رقیب زیاد شده کسی موفق تره که علم، سواد و مهارت بیشتری در کار داشته باشه. یک پزشک خوب همیشه جا واسه کار کردن و پیشرفت داره هرچقدر هم که تعداد پزشک ها زیاد بشه.*


اینارو ازکجا کپی میکنی؟

----------


## ehsan.hp

*نیاز به مطالعه حتی بعد از اتمام تحصیلات پزشکی
*

*در پزشکی بعد از اتمام تحصیلات هم اگر میخواهید پزشک خوبی باقی بمونید باید مطالعه داشته باشید و به روز باشید. گاهی یک روش جراحی کلا منسوخ میشه. گاهی یک روش جدید درمان میاد و … اگه به روز نباشید عقب میمونید مخصوصا به روز بودن در سال های اینده که تعداد پزشکها داره زیاد میشه خیلی ضروری تر از الان خواهد بود. ولی حقیقتش در دندانپزشکی حداقل در مقطع عمومی اینقد به روز بودن با علم روز دنیا به اندازه پزشکی ضروری نباشه بلکه کار عملی و فیزیکی درست انجام دادن و در بعضی کارهای خاص دندانپزشکی با ذوق و ابتکار انجام دادن و تکنیک عملی بلد بودن مهم­تره. در داروسازی هم همینطور. هر چند دندان هم باید تو کارهای عملی به روز باشی مثل ابزارهای جدید و روشهای جدیدی که میاد مثل همین استفاده از لیزر واسه دندانپزشکی.
**نمیگیم دندانپزشکی نیازی به آپدیت بودن نداره، بلکه میگیم در حرفه پزشکی بیشتر از دندانپزشکی لازمه که دکتر همیشه به روز و آپدیت باشه اگه میخواد پزشک باسواد و موفقی باشه مخصوصا در سال های اینده که تعداد پزشک ها بیشتر میشه و فضا رقابتی تر میشه پزشک باسواد و به روز میتونه موفق تر باشه. پزشکی که واقعا عاشق شغلش باشه سختی هاش رو تحمل کنه، در کار بالینی قوی تر باشه و سواد بالاتری داشته باشه موفق تره. در شهرستان کوچک پزشک سراغ داریم که اینقد آپدیت و باسواده که هر کی میره پیشش چیزی که واسه تشخیص بیماری بهش میگه و خیلی دکتر های دیگه اون منطقه برعکس اون رو تشخیص میدن، مریض وقتی میره پیش بهترین فوق تخصص های تهران همون چیزی رو میگن که این دکتر شهرستانی اول تشخیص داده. چرا؟ چون ادم به روز و آپدیتی هست مطالعه داره قطعا نسبت کسی که سالهاست فارغ التحصیل شده و دیگه مطالعه ای نداره وصرفا به فکر پول جمع کردن بیشتر و بیشتره، این فرد تشخیصش درست تره. پزشکی که اینجور باشه در آینده هم موفق تره. حتی دوران دانشجویی کسانی که کتاب های تکست (Text) درسهای پزشکی رو میخونن معمولا باسواد تر از کسانی هستن که فقط به گرفتن جزوه از همکلاسی و جزوه خوانی به زبان فارسی اکتفا میکنن!
**بنابرین پزشک موفق باید همیشه به روز باشه، داخل سایت ها اخرین مقالات و یافته های دنیا رو مطالعه کنه، جدیدترین روش های درمان رو یاد بگیره وگرنه کم کم تبدیل به یک پزشک بی سواد خواهد شد. برای همینه گاهی میبینیم پزشکی با نمرات و معدل خوب از دانشگاه خوبی هم فارغ التحصیل شده اما بعد از چند سال کار، تشخیص های اشتباه میده یا مریض زیر دستش زیاد میمیره! این ادم به روز نیست و نمیتونه پزشک موفقی باشه. واقعا پزشکی علمی هست که اگر واردش بشی و بخوای همیشه موفق بمونی باید ز گهواره تا گور دانش بجویی. پس اگر واقعا اهل درس خوندن در دوره دانشجویی نیستید و قصد دارید بعد از کنکور و ورود به دانشگاه تمرکز اصلیتون روی درس نباشه بهتره در انتخاب این رشته تجدید نظر کنید.

6/17
*

----------


## Saeed744

> دوستانی که میان اینجا از پزشکی میگن اول رشته خودشون رو بگن و بگن بیکاری روشون فشار آورده یا نه (مخصوصا ریاضیا)


خودت چی فکر میکنی؟
اگه کار خوب باشه دیگه طرف میاد اینجا وواسه کنکور میخونه؟

----------


## ZAPATA

پزشکی دوس داش
 :Yahoo (118):  :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (118): 
شوما چ طور 
!؟!
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mysterious

چه تاپیک قشنگی بود بنظرم :Yahoo (1): نمدونم نظرات مخالف واسه چیه ولی عین حقیقتهپزشکی رشته ی مقدسیه مثله معلمی بخاطر همینه افراد زیادی بهش نمیرسن یا ازش فرار میکنن

----------


## Ali jk

> یعنی از داروسازی انصراف دادی ‌میخوای کنکور سال بعد بدی؟
> بنطرم ایده ال گرایی هم زیاد خوب نیستش
> یعنی فقط دو رشته موند بدردبخور


نه خير
از دارو اروميه قبول شده م

تو انتخاباي بقيه م از پزشكي اردبيل هم قبول شدم

از دندون هم قبول شده بودم ولي خب علاقه اي بش ندارم
الان احتمالا انشاله برم پزشكي

----------


## violin girl

حالا ایشالا قبول بشید بیاید دانشگاه جدا از سختیش میفهمید چقد این رشته قند و عسله

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> *هر چند باز هم اگه اشباع تر بشه همچنان پیش ­بینی میشه که در مناطق محروم پزشک و دندانپزشک و … نیاز هست ولی در شهرهای بزرگ برعکس میشه. حالا درسته میگیم این رشته ها به حالت اشباع در سال­های آینده نزدیک میشن اما این رو هم در نظر داشته باشید که خیلی از رشته های دیگه همین الان هم کاملا اشباع شدن یا دارن میشن لذا وضعیت این سه رشته هنوز از خیلی رشته های دیگه بهتره.
> ** به این منظور نبود که فکر کنید اشباع میشه و باید بیخیال پزشکی بشید! نه اصلا. هدف ما اینه که  بدونید  برای ۹ سال دیگه صرف اینکه فقط مدرک پزشکی یا دندانپزشکی داشته باشید تضمین  کننده درآمد بالا و حتی الزما کار گیرآوردن نیست پس باید خودتون رو برای مطالعه زیاد و کسب علم در دوره دانشجویی آماده کنید. در فضای رقابتی وقتی که رقیب زیاد شده کسی موفق تره که علم، سواد و مهارت بیشتری در کار داشته باشه. یک پزشک خوب همیشه جا واسه کار کردن و پیشرفت داره هرچقدر هم که تعداد پزشک ها زیاد بشه.*


 :Yahoo (99): تشکر از متن هایی که  نوشتین ...

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> چه تاپیک قشنگی بود بنظرمنمدونم نظرات مخالف واسه چیه ولی عین حقیقتهپزشکی رشته ی مقدسیه مثله معلمی بخاطر همینه افراد زیادی بهش نمیرسن یا ازش فرار میکنن


وقتی میگیم پزشکی با جان انسا سروکار داره خیلیا میگن خب رشته های دیگه هم به نوع خودشون دارن ، ولی منظور رو نمیفهمن که یک مهندس یا یک شغل دیگه ، بازده کارش همون لحظه اتفاق نمیفته و حتی ممکنه فرصت جبران تصمیم اشتباهش رو داشته باشه در صورتی که یک پزشک گاهی مجبوره براییک بیمار توی یک دقیقه تصمیم بگیره چیکارکنه ، این تصمیم میتوانه فرد رو بکشه یا نجاتش بده ، برای همین هست که حساسیت و استرس و مسولیت کارش خیلی بیشتره  :Yahoo (1):  البته تمام شغل ها قابل احترامن

----------


## Saeed744

> چه تاپیک قشنگی بود بنظرمنمدونم نظرات مخالف واسه چیه ولی عین حقیقتهپزشکی رشته ی مقدسیه مثله معلمی بخاطر همینه افراد زیادی بهش نمیرسن یا ازش فرار میکنن


رشته ی مقدسیه اما متاسفانه ادم های غیرمقدس زیادی بهش رسیدن ازش هم فرار نمیکنن مثل چی ازش پول درمیارن

----------


## Saeed744

> وقتی میگیم پزشکی با جان انسا سروکار داره خیلیا میگن خب رشته های دیگه هم به نوع خودشون دارن ، ولی منظور رو نمیفهمن که یک مهندس یا یک شغل دیگه ، بازده کارش همون لحظه اتفاق نمیفته و حتی ممکنه فرصت جبران تصمیم اشتباهش رو داشته باشه در صورتی که یک پزشک گاهی مجبوره براییک بیمار توی یک دقیقه تصمیم بگیره چیکارکنه ، این تصمیم میتوانه فرد رو بکشه یا نجاتش بده ، برای همین هست که حساسیت و استرس و مسولیت کارش خیلی بیشتره  البته تمام شغل ها قابل احترامن


وقتی چنین تفکری وجود داشته باشه که پزشکی خاص تر از بقیه رشته ها ببینیم مسلما اوضاعمون همین که هست میشه

----------


## ehsan.hp

*دوره طرح 

حالا بعد اتمام عمومی(6.5 تا 7سال)، اگه طرح معاف باشی که هیچی/ اگه معاف نباشی یا میری طرح یا در صورت داشتن شرایطش میتونی قبل از طرح آزمون تخصص پزشکی* 
*
امتحان بدی و بقیه ماجرا… دوره طرح عمومی هم حدود ۲ سال هست (کمی کمتر از  ۲ سال مناطق بد اب و هوا کمتره) و حقوقت کمه یعنی اگه 

خدمت سربازی نداشته باشی (معاف باشی یا دختر باشی) بسته به میزان محرومیت منطقه ای که توش کار میکنی هرچی محروم تر باشه معمولا حقوق

طرح هم بیشتره. ضمنا پزشکی جزو ۱۱ رشته ای هست که طرحش اجباریه، یعنی اختیاری نیست. اگر هم خدمت سربازی داشته باشی دیگه به جای طرح 

سرباز محسوب میشی و حقوقت در حد یک سرباز هست یعنی حدود ۱۰۰ هزار و ۲۰۰ تومن در ماه و حتی کمتر. اگه متاهل باشی یک کوچولو بیشتره! ضمنا

 معافیت پزشکی از خدمت سربازی برای فارغ التحصیلان پزشکی خیلی خیلی سخت میدن مگر در شرایطی که طرف تحت هیچ شرایطی قادر به طبابت 

کردن نباشه یعنی اینقد اوضاع جسمیش داغون شده باشه! در طول دوره دانشجویی هم برای هیچ رشته ای معافیت پزشکی نمیدن ولی معافیت های 

دیگه رو میدن مثل کفالت. دندانپزشک هم حقوقش دوره طرح تقریبا مثل همون طرح پزشک هست همین حدوده اما دندانپزشک بعد از ساعت کار اداری

 میتونه بیرون بخش خصوصی هم کار کنه درامد در بیاره.*

*7/17*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> وقتی چنین تفکری وجود داشته باشه که پزشکی خاص تر از بقیه رشته ها ببینیم مسلما اوضاعمون همین که هست میشه


 :Yahoo (1):  و باز هم سعید آقای تندرو تشریف آورد و بدون تفکر ، قضاوت کرد خخخخ
عزیزم شما یکم بهتره راهت رو کج کنی ، از انحراف و حاشیه و انتقاد و تندروای ، بیای به سمت تفکر و منطق و آرامش  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ehsan.hp

*تعطیلات عید و تابستان دانشجویان پزشکی
*





*در پزشکی وقتی کشیک ها شروع بشه سال های اخر دیگه تابستون و عید و این جور تعطیلات معنی نداره هر وقت نوبت کشیکت بشه باید بری. اینجور 

نیست که تابستون دانشگاه تعطیل باشه و بیای خونه چون دیگه کار شما بیشتر با بیمارستانه دیگه تا دانشگاه. بیمارستان هم که تابستون و عید و … 

همیشه باز هست و تعطیل نمیشه.


** –اگه بعد از طرح یا سربازی بری یکی از تخصص های رشته پزشکی رو بخونی، در دوره تخصص پزشکی مسئولیت کامل با شماست. حتی مسئولیت بچه های اینترن (دانشجوهای دو سال آخر پزشکی عمومی دانشگاهتون) که توی اون بیمارستان هستن هم با شماست.

مسئولیت جان مریض با شماست. اگه مریض بمیره یقه رزیدنت رو میگیرن. (به دانشجوی دوره تخصص پزشکی، رزیدنت گفته میشه). دندانپزشکی و داروسازی و دامپزشکی هم دوره رزیدنتی دارن.

دوره رزیدنت پزشکی هم (به جز چند تخصص که رست هستن) معمولا شیفت های سنگین داری مثلا ممکنه همون سال اول در هر ۴۸ ساعت ۳۶ ساعت سر کار داخل بیمارستان 

باشی و ۱۲ ساعت استراحت داشته باشی! یعنی در هر ۲ شبانه روز ۱۲ ساعت بتونی استراحت کامل کنی. بسته به رشته و دانشگاه و تعداد رزیدنت ها هم فرق داره. حالا بعضیا میگن دانشجوی دوره تخصص پزشکی چرا نمیتونه مطب بزنه؟؟؟
*
* بحث مجوز نداشتن به کنار، این وقت نمیکنه حتی درست و حسابی بخوابه چطور بره مطب بزنه!!! البته تعداد کشیک ها جا تا جا هم متفاوته مثلا یه جا ممکنه یهو یکی از رزیدنت ها یا بره جایی دیگه 

یا انصرفا بده یا مثلا تصادف کنه نتونه بیاد یا  خانم رزیدنت بچه اش به دنیا بیاد نتونه مدتی بیاد شیفت یا یه رزیدنت اضافه بشه و … همه اینها میتونه تعداد شیفت ها رو کم و زیاد کنه. 

**پس خلاصه بگم شما در چند سال اخر دوران دانشجویی پزشکی عمومی و همچنین در دوران رزیدنتی (دوره تخصص پزشکی) در اکثر رشته ها مخصوصا یکی دو سال اول تعطیلات رسمی و شب و روز و … نباید براتون معنی داشته باشه.

8/17*

----------


## Saeed744

> و باز هم سعید آقای تندرو تشریف آورد و بدون تفکر ، قضاوت کرد خخخخ
> عزیزم شما یکم بهتره راهت رو کج کنی ، از انحراف و حاشیه و انتقاد و تندروای ، بیای به سمت تفکر و منطق و آرامش


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  توهین کردی اما خوب چیزی بهت نمیگم این به اون دفعه در :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ehsan.hp

*معاف از طرح 

البته بعضی ها در شرایط خاص میتونن از گذراندن دوره طرح معاف بشن:


**– کسانی که بعد از فارغ التحصیل شدن از پزشکی برن خدمت سربازی از طرح معاف میشن**
– خانواده شهدا، خود آزادگان و همسر و فرزند آزادگان، فرزند جانباز بالای ۵۰ درصد، همسر جانباز بالای ۷۰ درصد
**– کسانی که مشکلات بیماری خاصی دارن که البته باید شورای عالی پزشکی وزارت تاییدش کنه
**– خانم هایی که همسرشون فوت کرده
**– کسانی که مدال طلای المپیاد دانش آموزی دارن
**– ۱۰ نفر اول کنکور سراسری تجربی
**– رتبه ۱ تا ۳ آزمون جامع علوم پایه، ازمون پیش کارورزی و آزمون تخصص پزشکی.

9/17
*

----------


## therealfarshid

> طرح اجباری و تعهد خدمت ، باید تموم بشه بعدش اقدام به خروج کنید ، البته فکر میکنم قابل خریدن هم باشه ، برای ورود پزشکی به کشورهای پیشرفته مثل آمریکا ، پذیرش راحت نیست ، آخرین چیزی که از آمریکا یادمه باید داخل آزمون های پزشکی اونها شرکت کرد که تازه بعنوان یک پزشک معمولی بشناسنت و 2 سال هم براشون کار کنی با مزایا و حقوق کم ، ضمنا تحصیل پزشکی برای افراد خارجی ممنوع هست اونجا ، ینی شرط خواندن پزشکی اونجا ، اینطوری هست شما باید یک مدرک کارشناسی یک رشته ای رو در آمریکا بگیری ، بعدش از کارشناسی وارد پزشکی بشی و 5 سال پزشکی میخوانن و پزشک عمومی میشن ، حتما هم باید کارشناسی از خود آمریکا باشه ، نمیشه از یک کشور دیگه کارشناسی گرفت بعد رفت اونجا ادامه اش پزشکی خواند (البته اینی که گفتم رو داخل یک سایت بورسیه تحصیلی خوندم ، تحقیق زیادی نکردم درموردش)
> بعدشم کشور های پیشرفته ای مثل آمریکا ، به مهندسین علاقه زیادی دارن مخصوصا نفت و سازه و معماری و کامپیوتر ، به پزشک کمتر اهمیت میدن  
> خواهش میکنم


تعهد خدمت رو میدونم میشه خرید
اما آیا طرح نیروی انسانی دو ساله رو میشه خرید؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> تعهد خدمت رو میدونم میشه خرید
> اما آیا طرح نیروی انسانی دو ساله رو میشه خرید؟


تاجایی که من میدونم تعهدات پزشکی و پیراپزشکی ، قابل خریدن نیست 
توضیحات بیشتر در لینک زیر هست:
https://www.uswr.ac.ir/uploads/1_193_64_farayand.pdf

----------


## hamed_habibi

کسی ک هدفش پوله از خوندن پزشکی بهتره دندون بره یا فیزیو یااینکه بره دبیری بخونه کلاس خصوصی برداره حداقل ماهی 6 7تومن درمیاره وبهترم هست خودم ک روکم بگم علاقه ب پزشکی نداشتم ندارم....یا پرستاری بخونی شغل دوم داشته باشی باز میتونی 5 6تومن دربیاری..الان دبیرای درجه 2 3کنکوری از پزشکا بیشتر درمیارن

----------


## ehsan.hp

*             درآمد پزشک عمومی*


*  الان تو این کلینیک های سلامت دولتی که پزشکان متخصص اونجا هستن، با ۳۰۰۰  تومان بیمار میتونه بره پیش پزشک متخصص 

اونجا و معاینه بشه، خب تا این هست مریض نمیره مطب پزشک عمومی مثلا ۲۰ هزار تومان پول ویزیت بده. میره همون کلینیک ویژه 

هم ارزونتره هم پزشکش متخصص تره. این هم یه دلیل دیگه هست که کمتر کسی الان با مدرک پزشکی عمومی میره مطب میزنه و

 اکثر پزشکان تازه فارغ التحصیل شده سراغ مطب زدن نمیرن. الان چندصد کلینیک ویژه اینجوری در کشور داریم. اما خب بازم به خود 

پزشک عمومی بستگی داره مثلا یه پزشک عمومی هست مطب زده و چند تا کار خاص رو دوره دیده و انجام میده که خیلی از 

عمومی های دیگه انجام نمیدن الان بعضی پزشک های عمومی وارد کار پوست و مو و زیبایی و ترک اعتیاد شدن از این طریق هم 

درآمد خوبی در میارن. من کاری به این ندارم که ایا این درسته پزشک عمومی تو کارهای پزشک متخصص پوست و مو وارد بشه یا 

نه، فقط دارم میگم که الان بعضی پزشکان عمومی به طور تخصصی وارد این فاز شدن.**

به طول خلاصه بخوام درآمد پزشک عمومی تازه کار رو بگم بسته به عوامل مختلف میتونه از درامدهای پایین چند میلیون تومانی تا سقف حدود ۱۵ تا ۲۰ میلیون تومان هم باشه. البته این رقم واسه کسی هست که زیاد کار کنه یا جاهای خیلی محروم کار کنه وگرنه میانگین درآمد پزشکان عمومی تازه کار الان کمتر از ۲۰ میلیون تومان در ماه میشه.   * 

*10/17*

----------


## ehsan.hp

*درآمد پزشک متخصص و فوق تخصص*

عوامل مختلفی روی درآمد پزشک و دندانپزشک و حتی داروسازی تاثیر دارن مثل کدام یک از تخصص های رشته پزشکی باشه،شهر محل تحصیل،منطقه محل گذراندن تعهدات و 

طرح ضریب k، جمعیت منطقه مورد نظر،

تعداد پزشکان هم رشته شما و میزان مشارکت اونها در بخش دولتی و خصوصی، خلاقیت های فردی و دید اقتصادی چون بعضی پزشکان دید اقتصادی خوبی دارن، طول دوره تعهدات شما و تاخیر در اتمام طرح و ورود به 


بازار کار آزاد، تعامل و ارتباط با همکاران و فیلدهای مشابه و غیر مشابه، اخلاق فردی و میزان جذبه شما و … همه این عوامل باعث میشه که تخصص های رشته پزشکی درامد میانگینشون با هم فرق داشته باشه. 



 تا حدودی در مورد دندانپزشک ها هم صدق میکنه. حتی در بعضی از تخصص های رشته پزشکی مثل بیهوشی اینکه شما بتونی سهام بخری یا نه خیلی میتونه رو درامد شما موثر باشه. الان کارانه هایی که بیمارستان به 


متخصص ها میده متفاوته و معمولا در اکثر بیمارستان های دولتی بالاترین کارانه ماهانه مربوط به متخصص زنان است بعدش متخصص بیهوشی و جراحی و بعدش سایر تخصص های رشته پزشکی مثل ارتوپدی، داخلی، 


قلب، اطفال و حتی عفونی کارانه ای در حدود حداق ۲۰ تا ۲۵ تومن دارن الان، البته بیمارستان به بیمارستان کمی متفاوته اما روال اکثر بیمارستان های دولتی همینه. کارانه در اکثر بیمارستان های دولتی برای متخصص زنان 


چیزی بین حداقل ۳۰ تا حدود ۷۰ میلیون تومن متغیره. متخصص بیهوشی کارانه اش حدود ۵۰ تا ۶۰ میلیون، بعد بالاترین کارانه رو جراح ها دارن بین ۳۰ تا ۵۰ میلیون تومان. سایر تخصص های رشته پزشکی هم اکثرا 


کارانه شون حدود ۲۰ تا ۴۰ میلیون تومان در ماه هست. در اکثر بیمارستان های دولتی (نه الزاما همه) روال پرداخت کارانه همینه. پایین ترین کارانه هم توی بیمارستان های دولتی دوره طرح برای تخصص پوست هست که حدود 5 میلیون تومانه.

ضمنا اینجور هم نیست که همه بیمارستان ها سر ماه کارانه رو بدن بعضیا ممکنه تا ماه ها بعد هم کارانه ها رو ندن.

*11/17*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> *             درآمد پزشک عمومی*
> 
> 
> *  الان تو این کلینیک های سلامت دولتی که پزشکان متخصص اونجا هستن، با ۳۰۰۰  تومان بیمار میتونه بره پیش پزشک متخصص 
> 
> اونجا و معاینه بشه، خب تا این هست مریض نمیره مطب پزشک عمومی مثلا ۲۰ هزار تومان پول ویزیت بده. میره همون کلینیک ویژه 
> 
> هم ارزونتره هم پزشکش متخصص تره. این هم یه دلیل دیگه هست که کمتر کسی الان با مدرک پزشکی عمومی میره مطب میزنه و
> 
> ...


تا جایی که میدونم دیگه به پزشک های عمومی مجوز زدن مطب نمیدن ، میتوانن توی بیمارستان ها یا درمانگاه و کلینیک ها فعالیت کنن ،نهایت کمپ های ترک اعتیاد و موارد مشابه رو احداث کنن البته مجوز مطب برای شهرهای بزرگ و شهرستان های بزرگ رو نمیدن ،واس روستاها و مناطق محروم یا مناطقی پزشک ندارن میدن...
کسی رو میشناختم پزشک عمومی بود با سطح علمی بالا ، خانم هم بود ، داخل کرج ، 5 سال سابقه کار داشت با 2 سال طرحش میشه 7 سال ، ایشون چندین بار توی آزمون تخصص شرکت کردن و قبول نشدن با اینکه خیلی باسواد بودن ، منظورم از قبول نشدن قبول نشدن رشته های خوب هست وگرنه رشته های داخلی و اطفال و غیره میشد که نمیخواست بخوانه ، خلاصه بعداز این همه تجربه و کار کردن توی بیمارستان ، حقوق ماهیانه ایشون 8 میلیون تومان هست !!! ولی خب خیلیا فکرمیکنن اینا واقعی نیست ، واقعا پزشکی رشته ی خوبی واس پولدار شدن نیست چون شدت استرس و مسولیت و بازهزمانی فارغ التحصیلیش زیاده .

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> *درآمد پزشک متخصص و فوق تخصص*
> 
> عوامل مختلفی روی درآمد پزشک و دندانپزشک و حتی داروسازی تاثیر دارن مثل کدام یک از تخصص های رشته پزشکی باشه،شهر محل تحصیل،منطقه محل گذراندن تعهدات و 
> 
> طرح ضریب k، جمعیت منطقه مورد نظر،
> 
> تعداد پزشکان هم رشته شما و میزان مشارکت اونها در بخش دولتی و خصوصی، خلاقیت های فردی و دید اقتصادی چون بعضی پزشکان دید اقتصادی خوبی دارن، طول دوره تعهدات شما و تاخیر در اتمام طرح و ورود به 
> 
> 
> ...


نمیدونم این رو از کجا کپی کردی احسان خان ولی قیمت هاش درست نیست ، کارانه حداقلی نداره ، کارانه بستگی به درآمد خود بیمارستان داره ، حتی گاهی چندماه یکبار میدن ، انقدر هم زیاد نیست ، درآمد یک پزشک متخصص + کارانه اش داخل یک بیمارستان دولتی حداکثر 70 میلیون هست  ، نه حداقل انقدر ، طبق این متن وقتی طرف ماهی 70 میلیون کارانه اش باشه ، با پول ویزیت و عمل و غیره باید ماهی 200 میلیون تومان حداقل از بیمارستان دولتی در بیاره ، که اینطور نیست ، مانور این متن هم تبلیغ رشته ی زنان بوده ظاهرا ... پزشک های کلیدی بیمارستان ها کارانه بالایی میگیرن معمولا پزشکهای مشهور وشناخته شده ای که باعث درآمد اون بیمارستان هستن ، وگرنه یه پزشک تازه وارد متخصص بهش 10تومنم کارانه نمیدن حالا هررشته ای میخواد باشه :Yahoo (99):  در کل متن قابل اعتماد و درستی نیست ، هر ساله یک چیزی به اسم تعرفه پزشکی ، صادر میشه ، توی اینترنت هم هست ، قیمت هزینه ای ک پزشکا یا متخصصا یا هر پرنسل بابت کاری توی بیمارستان دولتی و خصوصی میگیره رو میزنن و طبق اون بهشون پول میدن.
البته تشکر میکنم بابت متنهای مفید و خوبتون :Y (697):

----------


## ehsan.hp

> نمیدونم این رو از کجا کپی کردی احسان خان ولی قیمت هاش درست نیست ، کارانه حداقلی نداره ، کارانه بستگی به درآمد خود بیمارستان داره ، حتی گاهی چندماه یکبار میدن ، انقدر هم زیاد نیست ، درآمد یک پزشک متخصص + کارانه اش داخل یک بیمارستان دولتی حداکثر 70 میلیون هست  ، نه حداقل انقدر ، طبق این متن وقتی طرف ماهی 70 میلیون کارانه اش باشه ، با پول ویزیت و عمل و غیره باید ماهی 200 میلیون تومان حداقل از بیمارستان دولتی در بیاره ، که اینطور نیست ، مانور این متن هم تبلیغ رشته ی زنان بوده ظاهرا ... پزشک های کلیدی بیمارستان ها کارانه بالایی میگیرن معمولا پزشکهای مشهور وشناخته شده ای که باعث درآمد اون بیمارستان هستن ، وگرنه یه پزشک تازه وارد متخصص بهش 10تومنم کارانه نمیدن حالا هررشته ای میخواد باشه در کل متن قابل اعتماد و درستی نیست ، هر ساله یک چیزی به اسم تعرفه پزشکی ، صادر میشه ، توی اینترنت هم هست ، قیمت هزینه ای ک پزشکا یا متخصصا یا هر پرنسل بابت کاری توی بیمارستان دولتی و خصوصی میگیره رو میزنن و طبق اون بهشون پول میدن.
> البته تشکر میکنم بابت متنهای مفید و خوبتون



*خواهش بابت تشکرتون .

بستگی به بیمارستان داره. 

ممنون از این عنوان*

----------


## ehsan.hp

بنابرین اگه شرایط عشق به درس خوندن و تحمل سختی های پزشکی رو داری و میدونی حداقل تا ۱۲ سال دیگه از نظر ساپورت مالی مشکلی نداری پزشکی میتونه مناسب باشه (۷ سال عمومی+۲ سال طرح+حداقل ۳ سال 

تخصص) حداقل تا ۱۲ سال دیگه. ضمنا بعد از تخصص که تموم کنی دوباره باید چند سال بری طرح (طرح مخصوص تخصص) البته شرایطی وجود داره که از طرح معاف بشی. البته حقوق دوره طرح اگه خدمت سربازی 

رفته باشید قبلا نسبتا بالا و خوبه. بعضی رشته های تخصصی پزشکی در بعضی شهرها اگه دانشگاه موافقت کنه میتونی مطب بزنی و روزهای محدودی مطب کار کنی علاوه بر بیمارستان (دوران طرح). واسه بعضی 

تخصص ها هم که مطب زدن معنی نداره فقط باید تو بیمارستان کار کنن. خب پس بعد از طرح هم حدود حداقل چند سال باید طرح باشی ۱۲ سال هم قبلش (عمومی+طرح عمومی+دوره دانشجویی تخصص) جمعا میشه حدود 

حداقل ۱۵ سال دیگه شما میتونی یک پزشک متخصص “دارای مطب خصوصی” باشی. اما تخصص تو بعضی رشته ها حتی بیشتر از ۳ سال و ۴ سال هست مثل جراحی مغز اعصاب که ۵ سال و  گاها بیشتر هم طول 

میکشه. اگه تخصص با سهمیه مناطق محروم قبول بشی باید سه برابر مدت تحصیلت اون منطقه محروم کار کنی. برای مطب زدن توی شهرهای بزرگ باید امتیاز بیشتری داشته باشی یعنی مدت بیشتری توی مناطق محروم 

کار کرده باشی تا بتونی توی شهر بزرگتری بعدش مطب بزنی. واسه همینه اگه دقت کرده باشی توی مناطق محروم و شهرهای کوچک پزشک ها چند سال میمونن و  بعد میرن یه شهر بزرگتر

*12/17*

----------


## ehsan.hp

پس اگه از خودت مطمئنی میتونی این همه سال از نظر ساپورت روحی و مالی تامین باشی، پشکی انتخاب خوبیه و نهایتا میتونی پزشک موفق بشی. چون واقعیت اینه رشته پزشکی زود به پول های انچنانی نمیرسی اما اگه صبور باشی و اهل تلاش و مقاوم در سالیان دورتر امکنا رسیدن به درامدهای تُپُل هست (البته برای همه ممکنه به تپلی الان نباشه!). یکی بود الان حدود ۴۸ سالشه فوق تخصص جراحی توراکس (یکی از بخش های حساس جراحی) گرفته  بود تازه چند سال پیش تونست خونه بخره! تمام وقتش رو گذاشته بود روی درس خوندن که جراح بشه. اما تو دندانپزشکی خودتو هم بکشی (بلانسبت!) باز هم یه سقفی بیشتر نمیتونی درآمد داشته باشی. در واقع سقف درآمد دندانپزشکی نسبت به بعضی تخصص های پزشکی خیلی کوتاه­تره، اما در دندانپزشکی زودتر میتونی به پول برسی.

*13/17*

----------


## reza2018

> کسی ک هدفش پوله از خوندن پزشکی بهتره دندون بره یا فیزیو یااینکه بره دبیری بخونه کلاس خصوصی برداره حداقل ماهی 6 7تومن درمیاره وبهترم هست خودم ک روکم بگم علاقه ب پزشکی نداشتم ندارم....یا پرستاری بخونی شغل دوم داشته باشی باز میتونی 5 6تومن دربیاری..الان دبیرای درجه 2 3کنکوری از پزشکا بیشتر درمیارن


حامد امسال انتخاب رشته کردی؟

----------


## ehsan.hp

*محل کار پزشک*



بیمارستان و درمانگاه­های خصوصی یا دولتی، تامین اجتماعی، پزشکی قانونی، پزشک خانواده شهری یا روستایی، شبکه بهداشت، پزشک شرکت نفت، پزشک زندان، سازمان انتقال خون و … هم پزشک عمومی و هم متخصص اینجور جاها میتونن کار کنن. متخصص ها و فوق تخصص ها بعد از اتمام طرح هم میتونن مطب بزنن علاوه بر بیمارستان و … اگر هم ادامه بدی بالاتر بری بورد بگیری و … میتونی استاد دانشگاه علوم پزشکی هم بشی و تدریس کنی به عنوان هیات علمی دانشگاه. دقت کن آزمون بورد تخصص یک آزمون جداست که هر متخصصی هم توش قبول نمیشه کسی بخواد هیات علمی باشه یکی از شرط هاش قبولی توی آزمون بورد تخصصی هست. اگه دقت کرده باشی روی تابلوی بالای درب مطب بعضی از پزشک های متخصص نوشته *دارای بورد تخصصی* و بعضی هم ننوشته.

*14/17*

----------


## ehsan.hp

*پزشکی تعهد وزارت بهداشت (مهم)*




اگه دقت کرده باشید پزشکی و دندان و … کد رشته و شهری که تعهد خدمت ندارن رتبه های بهتری واسه قبولی میخواد  نسبت به کد رشته و شهرهایی که تعهد خدمت دارن. چرا؟ چون کسی که تعهد خدمت قبول میشه پزشکی یا دندان یا حالا هر رشته ای باید ۳ برابر مدت تحصیلش توی اون منطقه که بهش تعهد خدمت داده کار کنه یعنی طرف ۱۸ ساله پزشکی عمومی قبول شده ۷ سال بعد عمومی رو تموم کرده ۲۵ سالشه و از الان باید سه برابر مدت تحصیل یعنی ۲۱ سال توی اون منطقه خدمت کنه و حق طبابت و کار توی منطقه دیگه ای رو نداره خب الان ۲۵ سالشه یعنی ۲۱ سال دیگه که میشه ۴۶ سالگی تعهد خدمتش تموم شده و میتونه بره هر جا که خواست کار کنه تو هر شهری یا مطب بزنه تو شهری دیگه. دقت که سن ۴۶ سالگی یعنی سنی که احتمالا دیگه شما ازدواج کردی و احتمالا بچه داری و بچه هات تا حد زیادی فرهنگ مردم اون شهر رو گرفتن چون همه دوستان و اطرافیانشون مردم اون شهر هستن، شاید بچه شما کنکوری شده تو سن ۴۶ سالگی شما و سهمیه منطقه ۳ اون شهر یا ۲ هست الان. کلا یه جورایی دیگه شما بچه اون شهر شدی ۲۱ ساله یعنی نصف بیشتر عمرت رو توی اون شهر بودی (۷ سال دانشجویی و ۲۱ سال خدمت تعهدی جمعا ۲۹ سال از عمرت رو اونجا بودی) فعلا نمیشه این تعهد رو با پرداخت پول خرید و باید حتما انجامش بدی البته ممکنه قانونش بعدا عوض بشه هیچ چی بعید نیست. ضمنا تو خدمتت که شروع بشه تا سالها (تا حدود ۱۱ سال اول از این ۲۱ سال) حق شرکت در آزمون تخصص رو نداری و باید پزشک عمومی باقی بمونی و خیلی رو درآمدهای نجومی که بعضی پزشکان داره برای خودت حساب باز نکنی! تو مثلا ۲۹ سال دیگه میتونی مدرک پزشکی عمومی رو از دانشگاهت بگیری (چون تا ۲۱ سال نگذره بهت مدرک نمیدن) برا خودت مطب شخصی بزنی و از مطب درامد کسب کنی. توی این ۲۱ سال کارمند دولت هستی فقط و هر جا بگن برو باید برن مثلا بگن برو فلان روستا تو شبکه کار کن باید بری. البته هست الان کسی تعهدی بوده سالها پیش الان بالای ۵۰ سال سن داره آزمون تخصص پزشکی شرکت کرده و قبول شده داره تخصص میخونه. هیچ وقت دیر نیست پیر زن هفتاد ساله هست الان دانشجوی پزشکیه. گاهی ای هفتاده هشتاد ساله ها انگیزه و شور و شوقشون واسه زندگی و ادامه تحصیل از هفده هجده ساله هم بیشتره! این دیگه بستگی به روحیات و همت و اهداف شما داره تا چه حد اهدافت والا هستن و تا چه حد دور اندیش هستی. از طرفی یکی دیگه میبینی اینقد نا امید و منفی بافه که تو سن ۵۰ سالگی و حتی کمتر همون وسط های تعهد خدمتش آرزو میکنه زودتر عزرائیل رو ملاقات کنه و هیچ هدفی برای تخصص نداره! اگه عشق خدمت به مناطق محروم هستی و میتونی ۲۱ سال اونجاها زندگی کنی بزن. وگرنه همون روزانه یا اگه پول داری پردیس یا ظرفیت مازاد یا دانشگاه ازاد رو بزن که بعد از اتمام دوره عمومی و طرح یا حتی قبل از طرح بتونی تخصص شرکت کنی و هر جا که شد کار کنی.

*15/17*

----------


## ehsan.hp

نکته اخر هم درباره پزشکی بگم اینکه با توجه به اینکه سیاست ها در حال حاضر داره بیشتر به این سمت میره که پزشکان رو مجبور کنن برن مناطق محروم و شهرستان های کوچکتر کار کنن و بیشتر بیان جاهای دولتی کار کنن (مثل طرح کلینیک های ویژه و بیمارستانن ها) و همچنین با توجه به اینکه در سال های دورتر آینده تعداد پزشک ها زیادتر میشه حتی اگه کسی بتونه بخش خصوصی کار کنه و مجوز مطب هم بگیره با توجه به مشتری نداشتن ممکنه تمایلی به ادامه کار در مطب شخصی نداشته باشه و یه جورایی تعداد پزشکان بیکارمون بیشتر بشه و همون ها که تعهد خدمت مناطق محروم نداشتن مجبور بشن برن مناطق محروم کار کنن (حالا بینم کار بهشون بدن یا نه اون موقع) شاید از این نظر انتخاب سهمیه مناطق محروم گزینه چندان بدی هم نباشه حداقل آدم مطمئن تر هستی که ۱۰ سال دیگه بیکار نمیمونی. اما مشکل اصلیش اینه تا حدود ۱۱ سال بعد از اتمام دوره عمومی حق شرکت در آزمون تخصص پزشکی رو نداری و باید همچنان پزشک عمومی باقی بمونی و معمولا بدون مطب خصوصی!

*16/17*

----------


## ehsan.hp

*تحصیل پزشکی در سن بالا 
*



خواندن پزشکی در سن بالا پدیده ای است که در سالهای اخیر بیشتر از گذشته باهاش روبرو هستیم و هر سال تعداد داوطلبان متقاضی تحصیل پزشکی در سن بالا افزایش پیدا میکنه. در گذشته هم پزشکان موفق زیاده بودند که از ۱۸ سالگی وارد این رشته نشدند از جمله:


– دکتر جلال بریمانی، پدر نورولوژی مدرن ایران: ۲۰ سالگی – دکتر حسین صادقی، مبدع چندین روش جدید جراحی قلب: ۲۱ سالگی – دکتر مسیح دانشوری، اولین متخصص ریه در ایران: ۲۴ سالگی – دکتر علی ملک حسینی، پدر پیوند کبد ایران: ۲۵ سالگی – دکتر توفیق موسیوند، مخترع اولین قلب مصنوعی جهان: حدود ۴۰ سالگی


 *بسیاری از متقاضیان تحصیل پزشکی در سن بالا فارغ التحصیلان کارشناسی یا مقاطع بالاتر سایر رشته ها هستند که به دلایل مختلف از جمله بیکاری و پیدا نکردن شغل مناسب، بهتر بودن بازار کار پزشکی، عدم علاقه به رشته فعلی، انتخاب رشته نادرست و … تصمیم گرفتند دوباره در کنکور تجربی شرکت کنند*


*پایان.

**17/17*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> *تحصیل پزشکی در سن بالا 
> *
> 
> 
> خواندن پزشکی در سن بالا پدیده ای است که در سالهای اخیر بیشتر از گذشته باهاش روبرو هستیم و هر سال تعداد داوطلبان متقاضی تحصیل پزشکی در سن بالا افزایش پیدا میکنه. در گذشته هم پزشکان موفق زیاده بودند که از ۱۸ سالگی وارد این رشته نشدند از جمله:
> 
> 
> – دکتر جلال بریمانی، پدر نورولوژی مدرن ایران: ۲۰ سالگی – دکتر حسین صادقی، مبدع چندین روش جدید جراحی قلب: ۲۱ سالگی – دکتر مسیح دانشوری، اولین متخصص ریه در ایران: ۲۴ سالگی – دکتر علی ملک حسینی، پدر پیوند کبد ایران: ۲۵ سالگی – دکتر توفیق موسیوند، مخترع اولین قلب مصنوعی جهان: حدود ۴۰ سالگی
> 
> ...


 :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (99):  دستتون درد نکنه بابت متن ها

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> کسی ک هدفش پوله از خوندن پزشکی بهتره دندون بره یا فیزیو یااینکه بره دبیری بخونه کلاس خصوصی برداره حداقل ماهی 6 7تومن درمیاره وبهترم هست خودم ک روکم بگم علاقه ب پزشکی نداشتم ندارم....یا پرستاری بخونی شغل دوم داشته باشی باز میتونی 5 6تومن دربیاری..الان دبیرای درجه 2 3کنکوری از پزشکا بیشتر درمیارن


پزشکی عمومی ک واقعا پول نداره ، حقوق یک پزشک عمومی توی بیمارستان (خارج از اونم نمیتوانه کار کنه) بالای 12 میلیون نیست ، سابقه کار پایین هم حقوقش زیر 9 تومنه
برای پول زیاد درآوردن رشته های بهتری هم هست ، البته درمورد تخصص پزشکی نمیگم چون تخصصش بالاخره پول داخلش زیاده ولی زحمتش و بازه زمانیشم خیلی زیاده
دندان پزشکی هم این روزا بازار جالبی نداره چون تعداد دندون پزشکا زیاد شده ، اکثرا قسطی کاراشون رو انجام میدن یا تعرفه های ویژه میذارن ، رقابتی شده دیگه البته هنوزم پردرآمده ولی نه واس مبتدی ها
دبیرکنکور هم همونطور ک شما گفتید خیلی پولدار میتوانه باشه ، یک دبیر درجه 1 کنکور یا درجه 2 کنکور ، بابت یک ماه کلاس 500 هزارتومان حداقل پول میگیره ، 50 تا دانش آموزش ک داشته باشه که قطغا خیلی بیشتر داره ، میشه ماهی 25 میلیون تومان

----------


## hamed_habibi

دقیقا همینه شما برو ببین معلمای درجه سه ساعتی 100میگیرن  یادمه دبیر شیمی ما ک واقعا بی سواد بود 5تا مدرسه میرفت هر مدرسه 3تا کلاس هرکلاس 20نفر میرفتن کلاسش جلسیه ایی 20تومن اونم 3سال قبل این فقط ی بخشش بود اونم ی معلمی ک شاید هیچ چیزی نداشت ن بشاشیت نه توانایی در قدرت تکلم بالا



> پزشکی عمومی ک واقعا پول نداره ، حقوق یک پزشک عمومی توی بیمارستان (خارج از اونم نمیتوانه کار کنه) بالای 12 میلیون نیست ، سابقه کار پایین هم حقوقش زیر 9 تومنه
> برای پول زیاد درآوردن رشته های بهتری هم هست ، البته درمورد تخصص پزشکی نمیگم چون تخصصش بالاخره پول داخلش زیاده ولی زحمتش و بازه زمانیشم خیلی زیاده
> دندان پزشکی هم این روزا بازار جالبی نداره چون تعداد دندون پزشکا زیاد شده ، اکثرا قسطی کاراشون رو انجام میدن یا تعرفه های ویژه میذارن ، رقابتی شده دیگه البته هنوزم پردرآمده ولی نه واس مبتدی ها
> دبیرکنکور هم همونطور ک شما گفتید خیلی پولدار میتوانه باشه ، یک دبیر درجه 1 کنکور یا درجه 2 کنکور ، بابت یک ماه کلاس 500 هزارتومان حداقل پول میگیره ، 50 تا دانش آموزش ک داشته باشه که قطغا خیلی بیشتر داره ، میشه ماهی 25 میلیون تومان

----------


## hamed_habibi

بله تا فیزیو بهشتی و رادیو بهشتی  زدم نیاوردم پرستاری هم نزدم چون میاوردم



> حامد امسال انتخاب رشته کردی؟

----------


## dr.mahdi 1377

> بله تا فیزیو بهشتی و رادیو بهشتی  زدم نیاوردم پرستاری هم نزدم چون میاوردم


حامد پس الان چه رشته ای میخونی؟؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

> حامد پس الان چه رشته ای میخونی؟؟


داداش خونه درس میخونم یه باشگاه هم زدم اداره میکنم همین اشالا فیزیو بیارم عالی میشه

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> *خواهش عزیزم...
> 
> دست شما درد نکنه بابت عنوان.*


 :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (94): خواهش میکنم ، فکرکنم اینطوری که شما از سختی هاش گفتین اگر دودور خودمم بخونم دیگه نخونم پزشکی رو خخ

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

:Yahoo (35):  جا داشت بگم ، اینا برای پزشکی عمومی بودا ، دندان پزشکی با این رشته فرق داره ! حتی دروس علوم پایشون هم آسونتره و فرق دارن ...

----------


## ZAPATA

تاپیک پربارمان را پاکیدن  :Yahoo (114): 
ولی ما همچنان دوس داش
پ
زش
کی
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saturn8

> تاپیک پربارمان را پاکیدن 
> ولی ما همچنان دوس داش
> پ
> زش
> کی


پ ز ش ک ی j u s t!!!

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> تاپیک پربارمان را پاکیدن 
> ولی ما همچنان دوس داش
> پ
> زش
> کی


 :Yahoo (5): عزیزم تو تناه طرفدار و خواهان پ ز ش ک ی نیستیا ، 600000 نفر میخوانش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saturn8

> عزیزم تو تناه طرفدار و خواهان پ ز ش ک ی نیستیا ، 600000 نفر میخوانش


ببخشیدامسال بیش ازیک میلیون میخوانش  :Yahoo (4):

----------

